# Job with IAT Abu Dhabi



## HelenEngineer

Hi all, I was given an initial offer of employment with IAT in mid March but have not had final offer yet, just wondering if anyone is in the same boat or if anyone has any experience of working at IAT?

Any replies would be very welcome as I feel as if I'm in limbo at the moment!


----------



## amarsh1988

Hi There

I am in exactly the same boat. I have been offered a position at the Rak campus teaching but I know very little of the school or what's involved. I currently teach in the UK on a full time permanent basis so I too want some information so I can make the right decision.


----------



## Hollygolightly

*IAT Abu Dhabi*

Hi,

I have an offer for IAT Abu Dhabi. I have heard that it can take a while after accepting the initial agreement before receiving the final contract. They need references and forms to be in place first.
I am really excited. It would be great to hear from any teachers with experience of the schools.


----------



## amarsh1988

Yes it does seem like it's taking a while but have you heard anything about the school itself or the organisation??


----------



## koddy28

Hi 

I'm going to ENS and went through seek teachers just waiting for confirmation of flight now


----------



## koddy28

What is iat?


----------



## koddy28

Don't trust review sites most of them are out of date


----------



## amarsh1988

Does anyone actually know anything about the school? Is it good or bad? Does anyone know of anyone who works there?


----------



## amarsh1988

Sorry I forgot to answer your question it's the institute of applied technology and seems very reasonable to be fair but would just like to know more if possible


----------



## HelenEngineer

IAT people who interviewed me were lovely and I haven't heard or seen anything bad about the place.


----------



## irishgirl86

Could you tell me anythinh about your rak offer? Quite like the look of the place so I'm looking into it! Is the salary etc good? What school is it?


----------



## HelenEngineer

Amarsh1988 and hollygolightly have either of you signed a contract for IAT yet?


----------



## amarsh1988

Hi rak is about 45 mins away from Dubai and it looks like a great place to live. The school I have been offered a position at is iat and they came across as a great school to work at during the interview. They have campuses all over Dubai/ Abu Dhabi as they are a state school. The wage I can't comment on as Im waiting for my final contract but I'm looking forward to getting started but just can't seem to find much out about the school or make contacts with people who work there. It's not a massive concern but would be nice to know some ins and outs as it seems a good place to work.


----------



## amarsh1988

No not yet, just waiting for the contract to come through but I have been offered a position.


----------



## HelenEngineer

I have been offered a job too, maybe I'm just worrying too much. What have the agents said?


----------



## amarsh1988

Agents have said that the school will take over from now on but there pushing it close as most people need to resign next week if they are in a job. To be honest its just a case of waiting for paperwork to come through as you know it would be the same in this country. I'm looking forward to starting but wwould love to know more about it.


----------



## HelenEngineer

amarsh1988 said:


> Agents have said that the school will take over from now on but there pushing it close as most people need to resign next week if they are in a job. To be honest its just a case of waiting for paperwork to come through as you know it would be the same in this country. I'm looking forward to starting but wwould love to know more about it.


Well hopefully we'll all hear good news soon 
I'd love to hear from anyone who works at the womens campus in Abu Dhabi too!


----------



## Hollygolightly

HelenEngineer said:


> Well hopefully we'll all hear good news soon
> I'd love to hear from anyone who works at the womens campus in Abu Dhabi too!


Me too. Have you looked at the academic calendar? There are examinations throughout July so does that mean our summer holiday is shorter than international schools? It does not seem as though they have the half terms that other schools have either. 

The technology in the classrooms sounds amazing and from what I gather the students are motivated.


----------



## HelenEngineer

Hi, yes the timetable seems more like a college with 10 weeks off rather than 13, don't think all students are in for all that time though!
I'm hoping students are well motivated especially as they will have opted to take engineering. I agree the classrooms look great


----------



## Shala

I just received my contract yesterday Teachaway held it for over a week! I will be at IAT's girls school in Abu Dhabi as a physics teacher. Really excited!


----------



## koddy28

Hi if u on Facebook join my page there are a couple of others on there x


----------



## HelenEngineer

Shala said:


> I just received my contract yesterday Teachaway held it for over a week! I will be at IAT's girls school in Abu Dhabi as a physics teacher. Really excited!


Hi Shala
Well done you, how long did you wait from initial offer to final offer?


----------



## Shala

HelenEngineer said:


> Hi Shala
> Well done you, how long did you wait from initial offer to final offer?


Hi,
I waited about a month for the final offer.
Will you be teaching engineering at IAT? Did you go through Teachaway?


----------



## HelenEngineer

Shala said:


> Hi,
> I waited about a month for the final offer.
> Will you be teaching engineering at IAT? Did you go through Teachaway?


Hi, supposed to be at IAT teaching engineering but still waiting for final offer, starting to think its not going to happen!!
Hopefully hear one way or another soon.


----------



## Shala

amarsh1988 said:


> Agents have said that the school will take over from now on but there pushing it close as most people need to resign next week if they are in a job. To be honest its just a case of waiting for paperwork to come through as you know it would be the same in this country. I'm looking forward to starting but wwould love to know more about it.


What agents are you using?
I emailed the Employee Relations Coordinator at IAT directly and told her my deadline to resign from my current job and that I need to know something. I heard back from my agent in Canada by the time I woke up. According to the date stamp from IAT, the agent had not forwarded the final offer for over a week.


----------



## HelenEngineer

Ok thanks will try that. I'll keep you posted. So jealous, can't wait to go. I'm with seek teachers.


----------



## HelenEngineer

Great news, just got my contract through to teach at female campus in Abu Dhabi. Roll on August


----------



## Shala

HelenEngineer said:


> Great news, just got my contract through to teach at female campus in Abu Dhabi. Roll on August


Yay!!! Congrats! See you in August.


----------



## HelenEngineer

Shala said:


> Yay!!! Congrats! See you in August.


Thanks, took your advice and gave them a deadline of this Friday for a decision! So excited, can't wait to get there. Scary too though, wont sleep tonight!!


----------



## Shala

HelenEngineer said:


> Thanks, took your advice and gave them a deadline of this Friday for a decision! So excited, can't wait to get there. Scary too though, wont sleep tonight!!


So glad it worked out!


----------



## Barleysugar

I'm going to the female campus in Abu Dhabi too. I've just sent my documents to be legalised, although it sounds like my marriage certificate might prove a bottleneck as it's over 20 years old


----------



## HelenEngineer

Barleysugar said:


> I'm going to the female campus in Abu Dhabi too. I've just sent my documents to be legalised, although it sounds like my marriage certificate might prove a bottleneck as it's over 20 years old


Hi, great news. What will you be teaching?
I'm just gathering all my documents now to send off for attesting. Going to get married before I go so that'll have to wait for a bit. 
I'm totally skitsy with all there is to do. Can't sleep :-/


----------



## Barleysugar

I'm teaching ICT, though it sounds more like computer science from the interview. I could do with knowing the syllabus as I know I'll need to brush up on programming, networking etc. as we didn't teach that at my previous school. 
I hadn't looked into this business of attesting the documents before so the cost implications came as a bit of a shock!


----------



## koddy28

The price is a shocker that's for sure


----------



## HelenEngineer

Mechanical engineering for me, haven't really taught girls before and I usually teach degree level so a real culture shock in store for me!
Haven't a clue on cost of attestation so sounds like I'm in for a shock too!
Are you going out on the 16th August?


----------



## Barleysugar

I've been given a start date of 18th Aug, so I was hoping to go a few days before to try find somewhere to live, we only get 5 days in the hotel. We have been looking at apartments online, but it is hard to get a feel for what places might really be like. 
We found a solicitor that verified the copies (3 documents) for £36, then £30 each for the legalisation by the foreign office, plus £6 postage to get them back. Once they are back then it's another £30 each to the uae embassy, plus the cost of them getting there and back!


----------



## HelenEngineer

Barleysugar said:


> I've been given a start date of 18th Aug, so I was hoping to go a few days before to try find somewhere to live, we only get 5 days in the hotel. We have been looking at apartments online, but it is hard to get a feel for what places might really be like.
> We found a solicitor that verified the copies (3 documents) for £36, then £30 each for the legalisation by the foreign office, plus £6 postage to get them back. Once they are back then it's another £30 each to the uae embassy, plus the cost of them getting there and back!


Wow, that will mount up very quickly! Are you going with kids or just your husband?


----------



## Barleysugar

Thankfully, just my husband, the kids are grown up now (allegedly). Good job too, would be 3 birth certificates to go through the process! Our last chance at adventure.


----------



## Shala

HelenEngineer said:


> Hi, great news. What will you be teaching?
> I'm just gathering all my documents now to send off for attesting. Going to get married before I go so that'll have to wait for a bit.
> I'm totally skitsy with all there is to do. Can't sleep :-/


I will be teaching physics. I have to get my papers attested too. Awwww!!!!! So much to do before I leave. I told my bff not to freak b/c I am right now.:tongue1: 
Excited though!:clap2:


----------



## Andy17

Its an adventure trying to find decent pictures of accomadtion has anyone found a site that shows what these apartments look like?


----------



## HelenEngineer

Barleysugar said:


> Thankfully, just my husband, the kids are grown up now (allegedly). Good job too, would be 3 birth certificates to go through the process! Our last chance at adventure.


I'm taking 2 with me and leaving the oldest at home to fend for himself!!!
Hoping to live near the school I've got them into so probably khalifa city A although font really know until I get there. Only been to Dubai do Abu Dhabi is a whole new world. Thought I had to take the plunge now or I'd stay here forever!


----------



## HelenEngineer

Andy17 said:


> Its an adventure trying to find decent pictures of accomadtion has anyone found a site that shows what these apartments look like?


Just been looking at bayut and dubizzle but lots if photos are the same for different accomodation! Hoping to get decent advice once we arrive.


----------



## Andy17

we looked at Khalifa A but it seems a bit far from the sea for Barleysugar and from the map a bit close to the airport but the prices seemed reasonable


----------



## HelenEngineer

My kids are in at al Yasmina school so really want to be close to there. It's near al raha beach which looks nice. Just can't wait to get there and see for real


----------



## koddy28

Corniche is supposed to be ok


----------



## HelenEngineer

koddy28 said:


> Corniche is supposed to be ok


Yes looks lovely, difficult decisions ahead!


----------



## koddy28

That book I got the residents guide has loads of info for housing too


----------



## Andy17

I suppose it depends on the ages of your kids but it sounds like you have been lucky to find places for them, fortunately our kids are all fairly independant and we have one staying in our house as caretaker and animal feeder ( cats and chickens)


----------



## HelenEngineer

koddy28 said:


> That book I got the residents guide has loads of info for housing too


Yes, going to buy it too


----------



## Andy17

Barleysugar was coming down on corniche or the tourest area after we decided Al reem had such mixed reviews


----------



## HelenEngineer

Andy17 said:


> I suppose it depends on the ages of your kids but it sounds like you have been lucky to find places for them, fortunately our kids are all fairly independant and we have one staying in our house as caretaker and animal feeder ( cats and chickens)


Going to rent out my house and put my oldest into shared accommodation. He needs some company while we're gone plus I'd like my house to stay in one piece!!


----------



## koddy28

I'm not far from tourist area


----------



## Shala

Has anyone seen that House hunters international show of the single woman looking for an apartment in Abu Dhabi? It was interesting. I think it was filmed in 2010, but I looked at how people were dressed and how quickly she had to make a decision on apartments. I hope choosing has slowed a little. You should watch it on hgtv.com.


----------



## Andy17

Tried to whatch the two listed vidios but they could not find them, was it the one about Shelley?


----------



## Shala

Andy17 said:


> Tried to whatch the two listed vidios but they could not find them, was it the one about Shelley?


Here is the link:
Apartment Hunting in Abu Dhabi Video : Decorating : Home & Garden Television

They list two, but they are both about Shelly. One is just a shorter clip. However, they both played for me. I hope this link works for you. Just wait for the advertisment to end.


----------



## Andy17

Shala said:


> Here is the link:
> Apartment Hunting in Abu Dhabi Video : Decorating : Home & Garden Television
> 
> They list two, but they are both about Shelly. One is just a shorter clip. However, they both played for me. I hope this link works for you. Just wait for the advertisment to end.


They are the ones I tried both unavailable


----------



## Shala

Andy17 said:


> They are the ones I tried both unavailable


Not sure why they are not playing. Both played for me. Maybe you have your popup blocker on or java/video player not running or compatible.


----------



## Andy17

Could well be I will get Barleysugar to run them as she is the computer wizz in this house


----------



## Phil Hughes

Hi,

Hi have got a job teaching PE at IAT Abu Dhabi Male campus. So glad to see this thread, it is quite hard to get information about the school. My wife and I went out there to have a look in Easter, the school was amazing and the staff very friendly. We had a look at accommodation in Al Raha beach including Al Zeina, Al Muneera and Al Bandar. We also drove around the Khalifa A area and it all looked excellent. We are more likely to live in Al Muneera as it is in budget with the accommodation allowance I get.

I have Been told that they will be booking my flight in mid June and it will be around 16th August as new staff have to be in for an induction on the 18th. Is there anyone on here that works in the Male campus? I hope they fly us all out together, it would be nice meet in the same position.

Phil


----------



## Andy17

Phil Hughes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hi have got a job teaching PE at IAT Abu Dhabi Male campus. So glad to see this thread, it is quite hard to get information about the school. My wife and I went out there to have a look in Easter, the school was amazing and the staff very friendly. We had a look at accommodation in Al Raha beach including Al Zeina, Al Muneera and Al Bandar. We also drove around the Khalifa A area and it all looked excellent. We are more likely to live in Al Muneera as it is in budget with the accommodation allowance I get.
> 
> I have Been told that they will be booking my flight in mid June and it will be around 16th August as new staff have to be in for an induction on the 18th. Is there anyone on here that works in the Male campus? I hope they fly us all out together, it would be nice meet in the same position.
> 
> Phil


Hi Phill most of the people on these threads have joined a facebook page set up by Koddy28 and are all female teachers most at the IAT female campus I do not know of anyone else at the male campus


----------



## HelenEngineer

Phil Hughes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hi have got a job teaching PE at IAT Abu Dhabi Male campus. So glad to see this thread, it is quite hard to get information about the school. My wife and I went out there to have a look in Easter, the school was amazing and the staff very friendly. We had a look at accommodation in Al Raha beach including Al Zeina, Al Muneera and Al Bandar. We also drove around the Khalifa A area and it all looked excellent. We are more likely to live in Al Muneera as it is in budget with the accommodation allowance I get.
> 
> I have Been told that they will be booking my flight in mid June and it will be around 16th August as new staff have to be in for an induction on the 18th. Is there anyone on here that works in the Male campus? I hope they fly us all out together, it would be nice meet in the same position.
> 
> Phil


Hi, so good to hear the school etc look good, just got final contract through in last 2 weeks so haven't been out to have a look. We're thinking of khalifa A because my children have places at al Yasmina school but really hoping we get guidance once we arrive. Are you all sorted at home and ready to go? I'm nearly flipping out with all the stuff there is to do!


----------



## Phil Hughes

We are putting a few things in place like renting our house out. My wife has got a job in Khalifa A as a physio and the place looked really nice, not sure on prices etc. It is all very exciting, where is the women's campus?


----------



## Phil Hughes

Thanks Andy, how do I get onto that link?


----------



## HelenEngineer

Phil Hughes said:


> We are putting a few things in place like renting our house out. My wife has got a job in Khalifa A as a physio and the place looked really nice, not sure on prices etc. It is all very exciting, where is the women's campus?


Not entirely sure, near main campus I think! Can't wait to get there and start new life, just hoping we all settle quickly


----------



## xray

*Iat*

Congrats to you all on new jobs and adventures in abu dhabi . You may find useful and relevant information on teaching /conditions/students on daves esl cafe . Better be prepared for the low language levels if you have not taught in a non English speaking ie ESL environment . Re housing think IAT pay housing monthly , better check this out as moast rentals need 1 if not 2 checks to coverthe yearly rental so you will need alot of dirhams up front .finally you may want to get medical check before you leave so no surprises when you go for medical to secure your work permit , any history of pleurisy, pneumonia, TB, anything that may have left any marks on your lungs ans shows up on chest xray will knock you back (or spouse as you sponsor them).Also Khalifa A is quite a distance from city so a good choice to live there if near work , commuting from downtown to Khslifa A every morning with traffic would be a bit of a hassle anf initially if you do not have a car will cost alot in taxi fares , buses are not really an option. So yes a car will be a necessity once you settle and live out by khalifa .


----------



## Andy17

Hi Phil the link is https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/575621842469635/ Apply to join 
Female campus is on 16th street just down from the Al Wahda mall and the bus station


----------



## Andy17

Hi Helen saw you were on line, what do you think of xray's comments, Barleysugar is coming down on Kalifa A and has looked at the buses on line, they did not seem to unreasonable to start with, will you have a time problem with getting to work and the kids to school?


----------



## HelenEngineer

Andy17 said:


> Hi Helen saw you were on line, what do you think of xray's comments, Barleysugar is coming down on Kalifa A and has looked at the buses on line, they did not seem to unreasonable to start with, will you have a time problem with getting to work and the kids to school?


Hi, hoping my hubby to be will be around to make sure kids get to school. I'd rather they had less travel than me and Khalifa A looks pretty good. I'm starting to panic a bit with all the organisation of stuff at home never mind what awaits in AD. At work now but doing nothing but stuff for the move, I think i'll be getting sacked before i leave lol x


----------



## Andy17

HelenEngineer said:


> Hi, hoping my hubby to be will be around to make sure kids get to school. I'd rather they had less travel than me and Khalifa A looks pretty good. I'm starting to panic a bit with all the organisation of stuff at home never mind what awaits in AD. At work now but doing nothing but stuff for the move, I think i'll be getting sacked before i leave lol x


That will be usefull I think I will be doing a lot of the domestic organiastion when we get there While Barleysugar concentrates on the job. Have you sorted out the logistics of legalising the marriage cert, we have now got a copy of the cert from GRO and our docs are due back from the FO today with instructions , still not sure if we have to get a solicitor to stamp the copy before it gets sent off


----------



## HelenEngineer

Andy17 said:


> That will be usefull I think I will be doing a lot of the domestic organiastion when we get there While Barleysugar concentrates on the job. Have you sorted out the logistics of legalising the marriage cert, we have now got a copy of the cert from GRO and our docs are due back from the FO today with instructions , still not sure if we have to get a solicitor to stamp the copy before it gets sent off


I'm not getting married until July 5th so marriage cert will have to go off later. Just sending other documents to FO today. Don't think marriage cert has to be stamped by a solicitor from what I've read on the FO website.


----------



## Andy17

HelenEngineer said:


> I'm not getting married until July 5th so marriage cert will have to go off later. Just sending other documents to FO today. Don't think marriage cert has to be stamped by a solicitor from what I've read on the FO website.


Thought it was a bit ambiguous top bit suggests just need the certified cert but under the highlighted bit about other certs it says need to be done by a sol. dose that just refer to other types of certs or to all, going to phone FO to clarify rather they thought I was dim then delay it all again


----------



## HelenEngineer

Andy17 said:


> Thought it was a bit ambiguous top bit suggests just need the certified cert but under the highlighted bit about other certs it says need to be done by a sol. dose that just refer to other types of certs or to all, going to phone FO to clarify rather they thought I was dim then delay it all again


I agree the process is not clear, maybe in hindsight it would have best to send everything to an agent but costs were quite high and plus I've got to do mine in 2 batches because of the wedding date!


----------



## Andy17

HelenEngineer said:


> I agree the process is not clear, maybe in hindsight it would have best to send everything to an agent but costs were quite high and plus I've got to do mine in 2 batches because of the wedding date!


At least you will be able to get two copies of the cert at the time so that will shorten the procedure


----------



## Andy17

Getting somewhere with this marriage cert business. FO say the copy from GRO is enough does not need to be done by a solicitor just sent off to them so just another £36 then oh well at least this means I can go to


----------



## HelenEngineer

That's good to know, hopefully this will all be over soon


----------



## Andy17

Yes just 9 weeks till you all start


----------



## Phil Hughes

Andy17 said:


> Yes just 9 weeks till you all start


It is bit crazy that we start that soon! I think the first three weeks are an introduction. A little bit worried about the post saying there is limited English spoken by the children! I had to get my degree, PGCE and marriage certificate attested and told to bring it with me when I get the flight over there. It cost me £430!

Andy are you a teacher or is your wife a teacher. Helen - good luck with your wedding! 

Phil.


----------



## Andy17

Phil Hughes said:


> It is bit crazy that we start that soon! I think the first three weeks are an introduction. A little bit worried about the post saying there is limited English spoken by the children! I had to get my degree, PGCE and marriage certificate attested and told to bring it with me when I get the flight over there. It cost me £430!
> 
> Andy are you a teacher or is your wife a teacher. Helen - good luck with your wedding!
> 
> Phil.


Hi Phil my wife is the teacher, I am the sponsored spouse along for the ride


----------



## Phil Hughes

Andy17 said:


> Hi Phil my wife is the teacher, I am the sponsored spouse along for the ride


Excellent, so good to speak to other people in the same situation as us! Hopefully they will book us all on the same flight so we can know people when we get out there. Was hoping you might be teaching at the IAT male campus as I've not made contact with any expats working there!


----------



## Barleysugar

When I visited a school in Hannover a few years ago the year 7s in the bilingual stream had a number of their lessons in English and were quite fluent. They were German nationals who had shown a good aptitude for languages, but had only been learning for a couple of years. I'm hoping our students will be similar.


----------



## HelenEngineer

Phil Hughes said:


> It is bit crazy that we start that soon! I think the first three weeks are an introduction. A little bit worried about the post saying there is limited English spoken by the children! I had to get my degree, PGCE and marriage certificate attested and told to bring it with me when I get the flight over there. It cost me £430!
> 
> Andy are you a teacher or is your wife a teacher. Helen - good luck with your wedding!
> 
> Phil.


Thanks phil, just one more thing to add to my mounting to do list, hoping for a fab day to start off our new life


----------



## Andy17

The attesting nightmare continues, I took Barleysugar's docs to the embassy yesterday only to find out the FO had issued the legalised docs without the fo stamp on 2 of the 3 docs, grrr


----------



## Phil Hughes

Just spoke to my contact at IAT. He said there are about 20 new starters, the flights have not been booked yet. Have you guys heard anything about flights?


----------



## koddy28

Mine not being done til 1st Wk july


----------



## Andy17

Phil Hughes said:


> Just spoke to my contact at IAT. He said there are about 20 new starters, the flights have not been booked yet. Have you guys heard anything about flights?


Hi Phil Barleysugar had an email to say her HR contact was on two weeks leave and we think he/she is the one that does our flights and hotel bookings apparantly we can choose the hotel they just suggest it be near the school. When I last checked there were not that many seats left for the time we might all want to go so unless they have an inside line for the airline it could get interesting


----------



## HelenEngineer

Haven't heard anything yet, hope to go out on the 16th but really haven't got a clue. This whole thing is mad, just hoping everything comes together soon


----------



## Shala

Andy17 said:


> Hi Phil Barleysugar had an email to say her HR contact was on two weeks leave and we think he/she is the one that does our flights and hotel bookings apparantly we can choose the hotel they just suggest it be near the school. When I last checked there were not that many seats left for the time we might all want to go so unless they have an inside line for the airline it could get interesting


Is your contact, Safaa, b/c I was told she was on vacation till the end of the month. I would appreciate better communication with IAT....a woman can dream, lol.


----------



## Andy17

Shala said:


> Is your contact, Safaa, b/c I was told she was on vacation till the end of the month. I would appreciate better communication with IAT....a woman can dream, lol.


We do not have a name for our HR person yet we are still dealing with Mr Wathiqi but he only has limited knowledge of most of what we all need or want to know so I guess we just wait. Still you will soon be living the dream so don't let it die


----------



## Hollygolightly

Hi All,

Have any of you received any more information since sending your contracts back? I haven't heard anything at all as yet and do not have a contact in HR. 

Have any of you been told how the monthly accommodation works? It seems that some places need payments for the year in one or two cheques. Will IAT pay the cheque in advance?

So many things to sort out. How are you all getting on?


----------



## Andy17

Hollygolightly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have any of you received any more information since sending your contracts back? I haven't heard anything at all as yet and do not have a contact in HR.
> 
> Have any of you been told how the monthly accommodation works? It seems that some places need payments for the year in one or two cheques. Will IAT pay the cheque in advance?
> 
> So many things to sort out. How are you all getting on?


Hi Hollygolightly, Barleysugar has been told that the school will make an interest free loan for the first rent period (up to a years rent) they will then deduct this from your housing allowance each month untill you have paid off the loan. you then have to save the next loan period out of your income
So for the sake of argument you rent a place for 60k a year payable yearly get a salary of 10k a month and housing of 10k a month school will pay 60k by loan and deduct 10k a month for 6 months leaving you with 10k a month for the first 6 months then 20k a month for the next 6 months. out of the 180k that you get paid you will have to save 60k to pay year two's rent.
Please substitute your actual salary and housing allowance figures into the equation and you can then work out how much you have to live on in the first year. 
In the second year you will need to save for year three's rent but once that is safe in the bank all money paid to you is disposable income. I know this answer is a bit long but I hope it helps you


----------



## Hollygolightly

Andy17 said:


> Hi Hollygolightly, Barleysugar has been told that the school will make an interest free loan for the first rent period (up to a years rent) they will then deduct this from your housing allowance each month untill you have paid off the loan. you then have to save the next loan period out of your income
> So for the sake of argument you rent a place for 60k a year payable yearly get a salary of 10k a month and housing of 10k a month school will pay 60k by loan and deduct 10k a month for 6 months leaving you with 10k a month for the first 6 months then 20k a month for the next 6 months. out of the 180k that you get paid you will have to save 60k to pay year two's rent.
> Please substitute your actual salary and housing allowance figures into the equation and you can then work out how much you have to live on in the first year.
> In the second year you will need to save for year three's rent but once that is safe in the bank all money paid to you is disposable income. I know this answer is a bit long but I hope it helps you


Hi,

Thanks for that. Really useful. Did they say that it had to be deducted over six months or can you choose to pay it back over the year? 

You seem to have more information than we do at the moment. If you know anything else that may be useful please let me know 

Have you decided where you would like to live? We seem to be drawn to Al Reem Island or around the Corniche area. I just wish the villas from the suburbs were there!


----------



## Andy17

Hollygolightly said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for that. Really useful. Did they say that it had to be deducted over six months or can you choose to pay it back over the year?
> 
> You seem to have more information than we do at the moment. If you know anything else that may be useful please let me know
> 
> Have you decided where you would like to live? We seem to be drawn to Al Reem Island or around the Corniche area. I just wish the villas from the suburbs were there!


Hi Hollygolightly you pay back the max of your housing allowance every month until the loan is repaid we understand.
We are leaning toward Khalifa A along with Helenengineer, her kids are going to school nearby. The cost of apartments is less then the Al Reem island apartments and the commute does not seem to bad. I suppose it depends on how many are in your family and what you are looking for after work. Our kids are all grown up ( or at least no longer dependants) and are not coming with us so it is just the two of us, and we understand that Khalifa A is quieter but still with lots to do. With a nice beach not far away.


----------



## Hollygolightly

Hi.

Khalifa A does look good and seems to offer more for your money. There are 4 of us and I guess a compound is more sociable. The only thing putting me off is the journey to and from work. Will Barleysugar be driving? 

The interest free loan is useful. Ideally we could do with it yearly!


----------



## Barleysugar

Andy will be getting the driving license, but I've resolutely avoided driving abroad before and don't really want to change that. I looked into the local bus service, and the journey is quite long, but cheap and air conditioned as they are trying to cut down on the number of cars on the roads. I already have a 40-50 minute drive to and fro from work so timewise about the same. Depends how far I have to walk to the bus stop! I'm looking at possibly sharing travel costs with another teacher if it's convenient for us both, and I might decide to drive once I see what it's like.


----------



## Hollygolightly

Yes the driving certainly sounds interesting over there! The buses I found leaving Khalifa A to near Delma Street leave so early. Am I right in thinking we start at 7.30 and finish at 3.30?


----------



## Keswick123

*Offer of employment advice or any info on company*

Hi there. Today I have been offered a contract ats group and I am looking for more information as to wether it is legitimate, procedures etc. I already had a similar offer with a company in Australia and just before I left the uk they went into liquidation. I just do not want the same thing to happen all over again and get let down. I hope someone can give me some advice.


----------



## Barleysugar

I was told by the IAT recruitment guy that we start at 7:00am and finish at 3:30pm. He said it was 25-30 minutes to the female campus (16th street), but that must be by car I think. He also said the campus PRO helps to find accommodation.


----------



## Hollygolightly

Barleysugar said:


> I was told by the IAT recruitment guy that we start at 7:00am and finish at 3:30pm. He said it was 25-30 minutes to the female campus (16th street), but that must be by car I think. He also said the campus PRO helps to find accommodation.


I'm not sure the bus I found gets there that early because it takes about an hour by bus. Maybe I'm looking at the wrong route!


----------



## Barleysugar

Keswick123 IAT is the Institute of Applied Technology, which is an educational establishment. I do not know anything about the company you are asking about, are you a teacher or in the educational field?


----------



## Hollygolightly

Keswick123 said:


> Hi there. Today I have been offered a contract ats group and I am looking for more information as to wether it is legitimate, procedures etc. I already had a similar offer with a company in Australia and just before I left the uk they went into liquidation. I just do not want the same thing to happen all over again and get let down. I hope someone can give me some advice.


Hi. 
Are you using an agency or did you apply directly? Do you know where they are planning on placing you?


----------



## Hollygolightly

Barleysugar said:


> Keswick123 IAT is the Institute of Applied Technology, which is an educational establishment. I do not know anything about the company you are asking about, are you a teacher or in the educational field?


Is ATS the applied technology school? Not sure if is IAT related.


----------



## Barleysugar

The 160 leaves at 5:45 to get in to Al Wahda at 6:34, the next one is too late, leaves 6:15 gets in at 7:06. This one is 24 hour.
The 163 leaves at 6:00 (or later depending on which bit of Khalifa A, and gets in at 6:54. It does seem to be the first bus, and is maybe cutting it a bit fine. It depends where the buses stop, I think it is a 10 min walk to the school from Al Wahda, but it might be possible to get off closer. It's difficult to tell from the route maps.


----------



## HelenEngineer

Barleysugar said:


> I was told by the IAT recruitment guy that we start at 7:00am and finish at 3:30pm. He said it was 25-30 minutes to the female campus (16th street), but that must be by car I think. He also said the campus PRO helps to find accommodation.


Wow, haven't asked any questions yet about hours or curriculum, too stressed about getting there!! Hopefully we can travel in together if we live close. I love driving and can't imagine not having a car but have heard its pretty mad driving over there. Guess we'll find out soon enough. Hope everyone's getting excited  x


----------



## Hollygolightly

Barleysugar said:


> The 160 leaves at 5:45 to get in to Al Wahda at 6:34, the next one is too late, leaves 6:15 gets in at 7:06. This one is 24 hour.
> The 163 leaves at 6:00 (or later depending on which bit of Khalifa A, and gets in at 6:54. It does seem to be the first bus, and is maybe cutting it a bit fine. It depends where the buses stop, I think it is a 10 min walk to the school from Al Wahda, but it might be possible to get off closer. It's difficult to tell from the route maps.


5.45. That's the middle of the night  think I may be better at the other end of town! I did a Google search and it seems driving may take an hour at that time too. I'm going to have to give this some thought.


----------



## Hollygolightly

Are you girls morning people?


----------



## HelenEngineer

Hollygolightly said:


> Are you girls morning people?


5.45 is not morning lol x


----------



## Hollygolightly

HelenEngineer said:


> 5.45 is not morning lol x


Ha ha ha ha! I've just laughed my head off. It may be hysteria of course.

Well if you girls are travelling in together I may consider it. I'll be the one with a gallon of coffee in my briefcase! And matchsticks holding my eyes open!


----------



## Barleysugar

My kids trained me too well, I still wake early, even though they now prefer to NOT see noon if they are at home. On Sundays I'm often the only one up until lunchtime. On the other hand, I collapse as soon as I get in. I feel fine driving home, go through the door and start yawning.


----------



## Barleysugar

I did look at sunrise/sunset times, it does get dark quite a lot earlier than here in the summer. This link is interesting Sunrise and Sunset for United Arab Emirates – Abu Dhabi – Abu Dhabi – coming days


----------



## HelenEngineer

Yawning now so goodnight girls and hopefully we'll solve our transport worries soon  x


----------



## Hollygolightly

HelenEngineer said:


> Yawning now so goodnight girls and hopefully we'll solve our transport worries soon  x


Night night x lucky you're not getting up for work in a few hours if you're tired ha ha


----------



## Hollygolightly

Barleysugar said:


> I did look at sunrise/sunset times, it does get dark quite a lot earlier than here in the summer. This link is interesting Sunrise and Sunset for United Arab Emirates – Abu Dhabi – Abu Dhabi – coming days


That is interesting. I'll be in bed at those times if I have to get up that early!


----------



## koddy28

I'm not usually lol but suppose if u in a routine


----------



## Phil Hughes

Hi guys, when I went out to Abu Dhabi in Easter we rented a car for few days. Driving was fine nothing like it reports on the Internet, it was actually quite easy to get around as it has an American lay out of straight roads. The roads were very easy to drive on especially in Al Raha area and Khalifa A. Having said this they do have an extremely high rate of accidents out there so it must be dangerous in areas but I really found it okay when out there.

We drove to Reem island which looked really nice, the corniche was in the thick of everything and the beach is amazing - it's a bit too hectic though. Khalifa A looked really good, a real expat community. We are going to move into Al Muneera which is about 135,000 AED for a two bed room apartment.

I wish they would book the flights for us!

Phil.


----------



## HelenEngineer

Phil Hughes said:


> Hi guys, when I went out to Abu Dhabi in Easter we rented a car for few days. Driving was fine nothing like it reports on the Internet, it was actually quite easy to get around as it has an American lay out of straight roads. The roads were very easy to drive on especially in Al Raha area and Khalifa A. Having said this they do have an extremely high rate of accidents out there so it must be dangerous in areas but I really found it okay when out there.
> 
> We drove to Reem island which looked really nice, the corniche was in the thick of everything and the beach is amazing - it's a bit too hectic though. Khalifa A looked really good, a real expat community. We are going to move into Al Muneera which is about 135,000 AED for a two bed room apartment.
> 
> I wish they would book the flights for us!
> 
> Phil.


Thanks for the reassurance, would hate to not drive! Would have loved to have gone out for a look first but just never got final contract through quick enough. Going to be mad when we first get there trying to get everything sorted but really excited too!

I'm going to get in touch next week to see if we can firm up our departure date, need a few things sorted this end as I'm leaving the kids here for a couple of weeks.

Keep smiling I'm sure it'll be all good in the end


----------



## art1stnath

Hello everyone,

I was reading through the previous pages of this forum and find myself in a very similar situation....

I was given an initial offer with Al Rawdah academy(IAT's little cousin-they share HR and admin) on May 29 and hadn't got the final yet. I am married with 3 children and this means I will need some time to get everything sorted before we leave.Everyday I just get more frustrated not to receive the contract. 

I went through the SeekTeachers agency and the one guy there, Ash seems to be the only one caring. I am on IM with him on a daily basis and apparently my documents are 'being processed at the ministry in a different building'-That's what the HR lady told him....

I don't know what to think! What exactly is happening with my documents? What's next? How long before I get the contract?

If anyone knows or can give me any insight, please do!!!


----------



## Greenways

Hello all, 

New to the forums. Join IAT RAK campus, signed contract to start on 18th August but still not heard anything from HR with regards to mobilisation/booking of flights etc.

Is anyone able to give any info who is in the same situation?


----------



## Barleysugar

I've just been told they will book the flight to get me there by 18th, no details yet. From what I've heard, no one with IAT has had any confirmation of flights yet.


----------



## Phil Hughes

Hi guys,


In terms of contracts and paper work - it took a while for all to be processed. I have got a job at IAT Abu Dhabi campus and my flights should be booked this week as they were waiting for the visa's to come through. Think the flight should be on the 16th August.


----------



## HelenEngineer

Hi, same boat, asked for dates because leaving my kids here for a couple of weeks so I can settle in first and need to arrange childcare etc but still no answer! Hopefully more info soon. Not long to go. Is everyone still excited?


----------



## Greenways

Thanks for your replies. Was starting to get a bit anxious as had not heard anything about flights etc. Legalisation documents done, however still got to get the documents to the embassy. How did you all find this process? 

Travelling out with wife and two children, very much looking forward to the post, however feels like a big step into the unknown!


----------



## Phil Hughes

It really is going into the unknown, exciting though! I have had to get qualification and marriage certificates attested- there is a lot of paper work, it did take a while for the contract to come through. The first week I think is designed to help new starters get accommodation and start the process of working visa.


----------



## Hiii

HelenEngineer said:


> IAT people who interviewed me were lovely and I haven't heard or seen anything bad about the place.


Hi Helen,

Well I am sorry to say I felt the same way before joining IAT. The interview was great and the general feel to the place was good. I really was looking forward to working there. However the reality is that it is a complete S**t hole.

As for not recieving your final contract, that is completely normal, expect 2-3 months to pass by without recieving your final offer. The salary ranges between 21,000 to 23,000 AED including housing allowance which is great when compared to what other school are offering in the region.

As for working with IAT, its just so frustrating.

The students are just totally unmotivated* irresponsible* and care free. But thats ok if the school did not blame you for their failures. That exactly what happens, you are held completetly responsible for students attainment irrespective of how the students conducts themselves. This year, majority of the new staff had failed their probation because they were not supported at all. 

You see , the way IAT operates is to identify weakness. If you complain about student behaviour or you raise concerns about some of the many problems with the place, thats seen as your in ability to cope with the demands of the job. It is the most insane mentality ever. If you lived and worked in the UAE before, you'll understand when I say for emiratis, its all about looking good. That is exactly how it is in IAT. They will tell you over 90% of students passed in IAT, but they will not detail how they "curve" the marks. Students know this and they constantly hassle you to increase their marks. I had parents accuse me of trying to fail their son because I gave him 85% for participation in class????? Even the management places pressure on you to not fail student. The whole system is a fraud. You are forced to give marks to student who completely do not deserve them in order to save your job. And if you dont, pack your bags and get ready to leave. The students are completely aware of this. They know they do not have to do anything, simply COPY from everywhere and pass. I had students send the answers key to the homework after the submission deadline, as they homework. That is the mentality. They copy all the time, even in assessed examinations.

The management do not care the slightest about you personally. TRUST ME on this. we had teachers waiting for contract renewal up until JULY THIS YEAR. Imaging not knowing if you will come back to work the following year in JULY. One teacher recieve his non renewal 2 days before the end of term (in JULY). The poor guy paid his kids school fees and housing for the next year. What kind of place does that??? I can go on and on with examples. Your just a figure to do a job, thats all and your totally replaceble.

I wish I had known more about IAT before I joined. If I did, theres no way I would have accpeted working here. I am seriously looking for alternatives. Every expat at the campus (except 1 and he is only staying to fund his kids at UNI) is also doing the same. If you have alternatives, seriously consider them. If not I hope it works out for you and I hope I have not made you feel too bad about the place


----------



## Hollygolightly

Hello,

Does anyone know the exact start and finish times at IAT and if we get protected planning time?


----------



## nmdavis717

*Teaching at IAT*

Thanks very much for your honest response. My husband's application has been submitted to IAT for a science teaching position. Like the other posters here, we too are wondering about time frame. The job to which he's applied was listed in June and now it's after mid July. I read there are tons of paperwork to get through so I'm wondering what is the schedule at IAT, as in, IF he were offered the position, when would he be expected to start? When do classes begin if 2-3 months will pass by before a final offer? Yikes?

I'd like to quote bits of your response and ask specific questions:

"As for not recieving your final contract, that is completely normal, expect 2-3 months to pass by without recieving your final offer. The salary ranges between 21,000 to 23,000 AED including housing allowance which is great when compared to what other school are offering in the region."

Do you have any references for that salary range? Reason I ask is because here is what the recruiting service is offering and the salary you quoted is higher. Why is that? Should he expect more? He has 2 bachelors degrees and 14 years experience with high school and middle schoolers.

Here is copied and pasted from their website (Footprints Recruiting) what they offer, please tell me your honest opinion: (sorry, I can't yet post links)
A tax-free salary in the range of $3,300 - $5,500 per month
Comfortable and spacious housing provided free of charge
A settlement allowance of AED 20,000 (approximately $5,000) for the purpose of furnishing your apartment
Health insurance provided
Round-trip flights to and from the UAE for the applicant, spouse and up to 3 dependents
11 weeks paid vacation + national holidays
Annual round-trip flight for vacation​ "The students are just totally unmotivated* irresponsible* and care free. But thats ok if the school did not blame you for their failures. That exactly what happens, you are held completetly responsible for students attainment irrespective of how the students conducts themselves. This year, majority of the new staff had failed their probation because they were not supported at all."

Sadly this is how it is in the US but then to top it off, teachers in many of the states can barely earn a living wage nor pay down the student debt that got them a teaching degree in the first place and there have been raise freezes while the price of everything else just keeps going up.

"The management do not care the slightest about you personally. TRUST ME on this. we had teachers waiting for contract renewal up until JULY THIS YEAR. Imaging not knowing if you will come back to work the following year in JULY. One teacher recieve his non renewal 2 days before the end of term (in JULY). The poor guy paid his kids school fees and housing for the next year. What kind of place does that??? I can go on and on with examples. Your just a figure to do a job, thats all and your totally replaceable."

It was my understanding that this is a 3-year contract. Is that not the case or am I understanding that incorrectly? Thanks in advance from anyone who can answer my questions.


----------



## CherubGirl

Hi everyone, I also heard nothing back when I sent my final contract in May. I am working at college in AD. Awaiting tix and other info. I also have very little communication with TA but they said everything is okay. I also heard different things about the housing allowance.


----------



## Andy17

Hi nmdavis717 and cherubgirl, you might get the best advice from shala ( ref page9 this thread) for the American angle on things. Most of the others are from the UK and we are just waiting now for our visas and flight dates with a view to starting work on the 18th August ( at least Barlesugar will start work I am just along for the ride). Hope that helps and you could also try the facebook site referred to earlier in the thread as it was going crazy last night


----------



## CherubGirl

Hi Andy17, I too am awaiting flight info and tix from Al Rowdah/IAT. I will check out those pages. Did anyone receive an Al Rowdah or IAT school calendar? I was told it would come with the visa, tix email, but you never know. Thanks!


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> Hi Andy17, I too am awaiting flight info and tix from Al Rowdah/IAT. I will check out those pages. Did anyone receive an Al Rowdah or IAT school calendar? I was told it would come with the visa, tix email, but you never know. Thanks!


We have the school timetable for girls campus in Abu Dhabi, it came in an email from the HR contact


----------



## Phil Hughes

Andy17 said:


> Hi nmdavis717 and cherubgirl, you might get the best advice from shala ( ref page9 this thread) for the American angle on things. Most of the others are from the UK and we are just waiting now for our visas and flight dates with a view to starting work on the 18th August ( at least Barlesugar will start work I am just along for the ride). Hope that helps and you could also try the facebook site referred to earlier in the thread as it was going crazy last night


How do I find the link on Facebook? What is it called.


----------



## Andy17

Phil Hughes said:


> How do I find the link on Facebook? What is it called.


Hi Phil No idea what the site is called but if you pm barleysugar she can probably get you introduced. I am not on facebook myself but I think the site was set up by Koddy28 or Helenengeneer. I think any of the 3 would have all the info you need. I will email barleysugar to expect a pm from you.


----------



## CherubGirl

Andy17 said:


> We have the school timetable for girls campus in Abu Dhabi, it came in an email from the HR contact


Ok, what is the name of that school?


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> Ok, what is the name of that school?


we just know it as the IAT femail campus Abu Dhabi and we think it is on 16th street


----------



## CherubGirl

IAT also has a female nursing college too, is it in Al Mafraq?


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> IAT also has a female nursing college too, is it in Al Mafraq?


that is possibly the Fatima college of health sciences, have you recieved the ex-pat guide to living in the UAE and working at IAT? we were sent a copy by the HR contact


----------



## CherubGirl

Nope, I received nothing after I sent in final contract. I sent email recently and no reply. Getting nervous.


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> Nope, I received nothing after I sent in final contract. I sent email recently and no reply. Getting nervous.


No reply is standed it seems when they have nothing to tell you, what start date did you have on your contract?


----------



## CherubGirl

Andy17 said:


> No reply is standed it seems when they have nothing to tell you, what start date did you have on your contract?


I have the 18th too. I just thought I'd get something about the school in the email but it seems like not everyone is getting the same things. I wish there was a way to definitely verify all is well before tix are issued. I got contract but not sure how set in stone these are.


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> I have the 18th too. I just thought I'd get something about the school in the email but it seems like not everyone is getting the same things. I wish there was a way to definitely verify all is well before tix are issued. I got contract but not sure how set in stone these are.


All the teachers seem to be asking for details of what they are to be teaching apart from the obvious and as yet I have not heard of anyone who has had a reply. If you have all your docs attested and have sent them everything they ask for (although looking at the usa list of to do you have more then us it seems) then you should be ok . Our HR contact was on leave in June and got back in time for the start of Ramadan but as you are located at a different location you may have a different HR contact we have Safaa . From your posts are you teaching nursing?


----------



## CherubGirl

no im just a general english teacher. I will keep what you said in mind, and yes I have sent them everything and all docs to take. I guess the next two weeks should be something happening!


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> no im just a general english teacher. I will keep what you said in mind, and yes I have sent them everything and all docs to take. I guess the next two weeks should be something happening!


I think we have all been saying that for the last month but maybe this is just to aclimatise us to the speed of their way of life, exciting though when we do get something are you taking family out? when we got the last lot of info it was recomending barleysugar go out on her own to start with but we have decided to go out together.


----------



## CherubGirl

Andy17 said:


> I think we have all been saying that for the last month but maybe this is just to aclimatise us to the speed of their way of life, exciting though when we do get something are you taking family out? when we got the last lot of info it was recomending barleysugar go out on her own to start with but we have decided to go out together.


yes it just me


----------



## Barleysugar

Teach in Abu Dhabi is the fb group


----------



## CherubGirl

Going back to the housing allowance, I also heard we can do post dated checks. Because taking the loan, and saving for the next year for housing can make it hard to SAVE for anything else. So, I hope there is an easier process or buildings who can work with teachers.


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> Going back to the housing allowance, I also heard we can do post dated checks. Because taking the loan, and saving for the next year for housing can make it hard to SAVE for anything else. So, I hope there is an easier process or buildings who can work with teachers.


Using post dated cheques is mentioned quite often through the other threads but there is a big no no if your bank ever bounces one with all sorts of dire consequences for you. I think I bored everyone earliar in the thread with the payment of rent but in looking at the various offers from the banks it looks as if rent loans are faily common but we understand that IAT will pay 100% of your first year (only) as an interest free loan so you could just decide to keep getting loans to pay each years rent and use your housing allowance to pay them off.


----------



## Andy17

Start of another week and no news on day 1and only 3 weeks to report date at school


----------



## HelenEngineer

I know, but of a joke really. I suppose as soon as they have our visas they will book flights!!


----------



## Andy17

HelenEngineer said:


> I know, but of a joke really. I suppose as soon as they have our visas they will book flights!!


must be putting on special flights or else they have a number of seats held in reserve. where are you flying from? I think Barleysugar put down Gatwick for us.


----------



## HelenEngineer

Newcastle, so I'll need to change at schipol. They've known for long enough my airport and have had all the documents since April so not quite sure why the hold up. Trying to chill but its not really happening!


----------



## Andy17

HelenEngineer said:


> Newcastle, so I'll need to change at schipol. They've known for long enough my airport and have had all the documents since April so not quite sure why the hold up. Trying to chill but its not really happening!


strange that, we send loads of documents to the recruitment guy and now Safaa seems to want them again. case of right and left hand perhaps. Still I am sure she knows what to do, vision of her standing at the cubbyhole with a whole pile of visas and being told to come back in a couple of days/weeks bit like the attesting at the embassy.


----------



## HelenEngineer

I'm sure they've done this loads of times, we've just got to trust them. Still waiting for my documents to come back from the embassy then there's another thing ticked off the list


----------



## Andy17

HelenEngineer said:


> I'm sure they've done this loads of times, we've just got to trust them. Still waiting for my documents to come back from the embassy then there's another thing ticked off the list


Ah yes the lists!!! we seem to make one lose it start another lose it find the first ect. still come flight time just bung a few clothes in the case and sort it all out when we get there.


----------



## Andy17

Flights details arrived today, got home and barleysugar said she had an email. First option Glasgow to Abu Dhabi via Amsterdam, taking about 16 hours or so, not bad but we live in Kent about 400 miles from Glasgow so onto option 2 Gatwick (just down the road in comparion to Glasgow ) on a direct flight to Dubai er still not quite right but at least it is only a couple of hours to where we want to be, Ah well I only hope there is no problem with getting the visa at the airport


----------



## koddy28

Andy17 said:


> Flights details arrived today, got home and barleysugar said she had an email. First option Glasgow to Abu Dhabi via Amsterdam, taking about 16 hours or so, not bad but we live in Kent about 400 miles from Glasgow so onto option 2 Gatwick (just down the road in comparion to Glasgow ) on a direct flight to Dubai er still not quite right but at least it is only a couple of hours to where we want to be, Ah well I only hope there is no problem with getting the visa at the airport


Hi Andy how strange is that I've got a direct from Manchester to ad! Go week 2m whoop


----------



## Andy17

koddy28 said:


> Hi Andy how strange is that I've got a direct from Manchester to ad! Go week 2m whoop


yes you have 10 days on us so we expect you to get the first round in when we are all there on the 17th lol


----------



## koddy28

Andy17 said:


> yes you have 10 days on us so we expect you to get the first round in when we are all there on the 17th lol


Lol I will if I have money lol won't of worked don't forget ha but I will know where to go


----------



## Andy17

koddy28 said:


> Lol I will if I have money lol won't of worked don't forget ha but I will know where to go


knowing where to go is the most importent bit mind you Barleysugar has just had some advice from a friend on another forum that we should get a taxi from Dubai so we may even get there before midnight lol thats if the taxi ride dose not get us first


----------



## CherubGirl

When do you leave Andy? I received an email with the travel form. Waiting on tix now.


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> When do you leave Andy? I received an email with the travel form. Waiting on tix now.


Hi Cherubgirl we fly out at 10am british summer time on the 17-08-2013. we get to Dubai at 19:50 local time and then we have to clear the airport and get to Abu Dhabi in time for Barleysugar to start work at 7am on the 18th. we are told a taxi takes about 40 mins to do the journey. Barleysugar sent an emil giving our preferred option to Safaa but it is possible she won't get it till tomorrow.


----------



## CherubGirl

Start work? You mean orientation right? I saw a schedule that says there is a few days of induction (August 18, etc) and work starts on Sept 8.


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> Start work? You mean orientation right? I saw a schedule that says there is a few days of induction (August 18, etc) and work starts on Sept 8.


very true don't panic I refer to starting work as the requirement to report to the school for the merry go round of medicals banks housing and every other little bit you all have to go through to make the hangers on like me have a cushy life lol


----------



## CherubGirl

Cushy life...I like that! Somehow I feel it will be easier when we get there, so much stress now with running around, documentation, etc.


----------



## koddy28

CherubGirl said:


> Cushy life...I like that! Somehow I feel it will be easier when we get there, so much stress now with running around, documentation, etc.


I think I'm the same orientation 18th ish that's cutting it fine Andy at least I got couple of weeks get settled lol


----------



## CherubGirl

Yes I think between the 18th and Sept 8 there will be a good few weeks to get settled and take a breath before UAE attestation process.


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> Cushy life...I like that! Somehow I feel it will be easier when we get there, so much stress now with running around, documentation, etc.


yes the need for even more documentation never seems to end, we are trying to get medical reports done for taking medication in, saw the doctor a couple of weeks ago and she said no problem, went in today and she is on holiday till the 14th of august. where are you flying from and how long will it take you, I see that there may be trouble for the canadians with their diplomats on strike, hope it dosen't spill over.


----------



## Andy17

koddy28 said:


> I think I'm the same orientation 18th ish that's cutting it fine Andy at least I got couple of weeks get settled lol


yes and you go staight into provided accomodation you lucky girl


----------



## CherubGirl

Andy17 said:


> yes the need for even more documentation never seems to end, we are trying to get medical reports done for taking medication in, saw the doctor a couple of weeks ago and she said no problem, went in today and she is on holiday till the 14th of august. where are you flying from and how long will it take you, I see that there may be trouble for the canadians with their diplomats on strike, hope it dosen't spill over.


I am flying from the US it should be about 14 hours. Dont know when I am leaving yet. I have meds NOT on the banned list, but I am taking orig prescription just to be sure. I also thought about leaving it home because it is not something I NEED. I just want.

Im thinking 30 days from now I wont be broke anymore!


----------



## HelenEngineer

I've been given my flight date as the 16th and I also will be flying direct to Dubai as the transfer time in Paris was just plain stupid!! I'll arrive at midnight though so not quite sure about getting to Abu dhabi but no doubt Safaa will tell me after about the 6th email ;-)
Just mad panic now to get house packed up, I'm hoping all will settle before we actually start teaching!!


----------



## Andy17

HelenEngineer said:


> I've been given my flight date as the 16th and I also will be flying direct to Dubai as the transfer time in Paris was just plain stupid!! I'll arrive at midnight though so not quite sure about getting to Abu dhabi but no doubt Safaa will tell me after about the 6th email ;-)
> Just mad panic now to get house packed up, I'm hoping all will settle before we actually start teaching!!


Thats 20 hours before us so we expect a running commentry on all you go through so we can be prepared lol


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> I am flying from the US it should be about 14 hours. Dont know when I am leaving yet. I have meds NOT on the banned list, but I am taking orig prescription just to be sure. I also thought about leaving it home because it is not something I NEED. I just want.
> 
> Im thinking 30 days from now I wont be broke anymore!


I'm thinking 30 days from now we will all be saying where did the relocation monet go


----------



## HelenEngineer

Andy17 said:


> Thats 20 hours before us so we expect a running commentry on all you go through so we can be prepared lol


I'll try but I'm guessing it'll be quite mad. Hope we all go to the same hotel, that'll be fun


----------



## HelenEngineer

Andy17 said:


> Thats 20 hours before us so we expect a running commentry on all you go through so we can be prepared lol


I'm totally skint, everything I do costs me money!!! This thing has actually grown arms and legs lol x


----------



## Andy17

HelenEngineer said:


> I'll try but I'm guessing it'll be quite mad. Hope we all go to the same hotel, that'll be fun


I think that will be the next major chat item


----------



## Barleysugar

It would be a great chance to meet and see if we are all what we expected  I guess there will be a few surprises once we meet in person!


----------



## CherubGirl

I hope the relocation money can last some because IAT said folks are responsible for their own stay after the first 5 nights.


----------



## HelenEngineer

Barleysugar said:


> It would be a great chance to meet and see if we are all what we expected  I guess there will be a few surprises once we meet in person!


No doubt we'll all be different but hopefully just delighted to actually get there !


----------



## HelenEngineer

CherubGirl said:


> I hope the relocation money can last some because IAT said folks are responsible for their own stay after the first 5 nights.


I was told that if we need to stay in the hotel longer than 5 days the cost just comes off our accommodation allowance


----------



## CherubGirl

HelenEngineer said:


> I was told that if we need to stay in the hotel longer than 5 days the cost just comes off our accommodation allowance


You mean relocation allowance? I was hoping not to use that for hotel.


----------



## HelenEngineer

CherubGirl said:


> You mean relocation allowance? I was hoping not to use that for hotel.


I'm sure they said accommodation but I'll check that up


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> I hope the relocation money can last some because IAT said folks are responsible for their own stay after the first 5 nights.


a quarter gone for the housing agents fees and then we all need the basics like beds and something to sit on, has not helped that we just do not seem able to get buyers for our perfectly good junk i even had to try 6 charity shops to get rid of a load of vidios, what is a blu ray?


----------



## CherubGirl

HelenEngineer said:


> I'm sure they said accommodation but I'll check that up


or housing allowance? either way i though the company paid for it if extension is needed


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> or housing allowance? either way i though the company paid for it if extension is needed


we think IAT pay the extra hotel cost and deduct from the housing allowance, seems that with repaying the first years rent and any extra hotel costs this housing allowance sure needs stretching


----------



## HelenEngineer

Andy17 said:


> a quarter gone for the housing agents fees and then we all need the basics like beds and something to sit on, has not helped that we just do not seem able to get buyers for our perfectly good junk i even had to try 6 charity shops to get rid of a load of vidios, what is a blu ray?


haha i did music magpie and got rid of a load of cd's/dvd's but didn't get much for them. Think we'll be staying for a while just to make up for the cost of going!!


----------



## Andy17

HelenEngineer said:


> haha i did music magpie and got rid of a load of cd's/dvd's but didn't get much for them. Think we'll be staying for a while just to make up for the cost of going!!


Yes lots of costs involved in getting out there and until you all sign that contract out there there is nothing back from them, we are trying to see if we can afford to stay at the gatwick hotel on the 16th as it is our wedding aniversary but not sure if the money might be better off in reserve for the first week until the bank account is opened and their cheque clears


----------



## HelenEngineer

Andy17 said:


> Yes lots of costs involved in getting out there and until you all sign that contract out there there is nothing back from them, we are trying to see if we can afford to stay at the gatwick hotel on the 16th as it is our wedding aniversary but not sure if the money might be better off in reserve for the first week until the bank account is opened and their cheque clears


Just go for it and have a lovely night, think we're going to stay somewhere nice the night before we leave, a little honeymoon night to celebrate our new life x


----------



## Andy17

HelenEngineer said:


> Just go for it and have a lovely night, think we're going to stay somewhere nice the night before we leave, a little honeymoon night to celebrate our new life x


Barleysugar is booking now


----------



## HelenEngineer

Enjoy and see you soon


----------



## Andy17

HelenEngineer said:


> Enjoy and see you soon


Well that hotel booking has just gone down the tubes. Barleysugar had a new email this morning from safaa and we now fly out at 21:15 fron Gatwick on the 16th. still to Dubai but we now get to Abu Dhabi between 11 an12 on the 17th which seems a better time to arrive.


----------



## CherubGirl

I still didnt get my flight tix or date yet still waiting. Maybe they do it rounds.


----------



## koddy28

CherubGirl said:


> I still didnt get my flight tix or date yet still waiting. Maybe they do it rounds.


I'm having a mare with shipping was told if they have visa and passport they will release but apparently not they want ID card which we don't get for 4wks? So I no clothes for work or personal belongings


----------



## Andy17

koddy28 said:


> I'm having a mare with shipping was told if they have visa and passport they will release but apparently not they want ID card which we don't get for 4wks? So I no clothes for work or personal belongings


I thought that the ID card was one of the first things one got I will check to see if I can find the ref again


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> I still didnt get my flight tix or date yet still waiting. Maybe they do it rounds.


sorry probably still doing ours


----------



## Andy17

koddy28 said:


> I'm having a mare with shipping was told if they have visa and passport they will release but apparently not they want ID card which we don't get for 4wks? So I no clothes for work or personal belongings


Well we have instructions but the link did not work here they are:
Emirates Identity Card 
It is a legal requirement that all residents within the UAE and above 15 years of age hold an Identity card and is valid for the duration of your residency visa. The process for obtaining the card is described on the Emirates Identity Authority Website. This involves the completion and downloading of an electronic application form for each family member, visit to an EIDA registration centre and a charge.
Hope that helps


----------



## koddy28

Andy17 said:


> Well we have instructions but the link did not work here they are:
> Emirates Identity Card
> It is a legal requirement that all residents within the UAE and above 15 years of age hold an Identity card and is valid for the duration of your residency visa. The process for obtaining the card is described on the Emirates Identity Authority Website. This involves the completion and downloading of an electronic application form for each family member, visit to an EIDA registration centre and a charge.
> Hope that helps


Yeah I know all about it but customs r not releasing a my things til I get one which could be upto 4 wks!


----------



## Andy17

koddy28 said:


> Yeah I know all about it but customs r not releasing a my things til I get one which could be upto 4 wks!


one hurdle after another every time we think we have it sorted they slip in a new problem for us to overcome. Maybe they are testing our patience with a view to who copes best out there


----------



## koddy28

Andy17 said:


> one hurdle after another every time we think we have it sorted they slip in a new problem for us to overcome. Maybe they are testing our patience with a view to who copes best out there


I thought that Andy if that the case I'm hung drawn n quartered lol


----------



## Andy17

koddy28 said:


> I thought that Andy if that the case I'm hung drawn n quartered lol


so there will be 4 of you to have fun in the sun lol


----------



## Andy17

Hay Koddy28 I have just thought of the silver lining to your shipping problem, you get to go clothes shopping when you get there lol


----------



## Andy17

well another weekend anyone expecting visas and flight tickets in mondays email box


----------



## HelenEngineer

Just got my Certs back from embassy so yes just waiting for tickets and visa, oh and the small matter of emptying my house &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Andy17

HelenEngineer said:


> Just got my Certs back from embassy so yes just waiting for tickets and visa, oh and the small matter of emptying my house &#55357;&#56841;


I will send a tardis


----------



## koddy28

Andy17 said:


> I will send a tardis


Hi all shipping cleared waiting to hear where I can have it delivered too 4 days to go  slight wobble now


----------



## Greenways

still having documentation nightmare, could anybody confirm exactly which documents need attesting and legalisation. Currently we have degree cert, qts cert, marriage cert, kids birth cert all attested and waiting to visit embassy. However, it now transpires that university transcript, gcse and A level certificates also need to be attested? is this correct? Hoping to hear about flights at some point soon... Thanks all


----------



## Andy17

Greenways said:


> still having documentation nightmare, could anybody confirm exactly which documents need attesting and legalisation. Currently we have degree cert, qts cert, marriage cert, kids birth cert all attested and waiting to visit embassy. However, it now transpires that university transcript, gcse and A level certificates also need to be attested? is this correct? Hoping to hear about flights at some point soon... Thanks all


Barleysugar has checked about the transcipts and it seems as if you have to get your uni to send a copy direct to IAT see page 18 of the ex-pat guide to living in the UAE and working at IAT. no mention has been made of GCSC or A level certs just your highest qualification. you should check on prescription medication if you or anyone takes any.


----------



## Greenways

Thanks for the reply. It mentions in the notorization document something about a high school certificate???...........

I have had degree and QTS legalised, are these the same documents as yourselves? 

Hoping to hear about flights ASAP. How was the process at the UAE embassy?


----------



## Andy17

Greenways said:


> Thanks for the reply. It mentions in the notorization document something about a high school certificate???...........
> 
> I have had degree and QTS legalised, are these the same documents as yourselves?
> 
> Hoping to hear about flights ASAP. How was the process at the UAE embassy?


We have had Barleysugar's Degree, qts, and marriage certs done as there are just the two of us going out. Embassy was good you get to spend a few hours at the natural history museum while they do the job and of course there will be a queue, and there is additional cost for same day service but worth it to have everything done. If you have read this thread from the start you will see we had a few problems but I doubt the FO will make that mistake very often.


----------



## CherubGirl

Andy17 said:


> Barleysugar has checked about the transcipts and it seems as if you have to get your uni to send a copy direct to IAT see page 18 of the ex-pat guide to living in the UAE and working at IAT. no mention has been made of GCSC or A level certs just your highest qualification. you should check on prescription medication if you or anyone takes any.



I saw that on p. 18 too but there is no address. It said they would tell us where, so I am assuming at orientation they will give us exactly where it has to go? (I have a copy already in a sealed envelope never opened, official.)


----------



## CherubGirl

Andy17 said:


> Well we have instructions but the link did not work here they are:
> Emirates Identity Card
> It is a legal requirement that all residents within the UAE and above 15 years of age hold an Identity card and is valid for the duration of your residency visa. The process for obtaining the card is described on the Emirates Identity Authority Website. This involves the completion and downloading of an electronic application form for each family member, visit to an EIDA registration centre and a charge.
> Hope that helps


im hoping all this will be discussed at orientation, there is very little I can from the states.


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> im hoping all this will be discussed at orientation, there is very little I can from the states.


I think all will be revealed at orientation


----------



## Andy17

koddy28 said:


> Hi all shipping cleared waiting to hear where I can have it delivered too 4 days to go  slight wobble now


koddy28 good luck with the journey tomorrowlane:


----------



## koddy28

Andy17 said:


> koddy28 good luck with the journey tomorrowlane:


Thanks x


----------



## CherubGirl

Anybody have tips on how to stretch our housing allowance? I keep seeing these hotel apts which may be a good alternative since it lets you pay monthly instead of all at once. They also come furnished with everything. Was thinking for the first year this may be best, Is this possible?


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> Anybody have tips on how to stretch our housing allowance? I keep seeing these hotel apts which may be a good alternative since it lets you pay monthly instead of all at once. They also come furnished with everything. Was thinking for the first year this may be best, Is this possible?


Hi Cheubgirl I had a discuss of a possible way of paying the accommodation with Hollygolightly on page 9 and 10 if you want to look back. I can not think of a reason why you could not stay in a hotel appartment for the first year but if you intend to get somewhere else for year two you will still need the big bucks to pay up front and will not have access to the IAT loan. If you do the maths you will be able to work out how much you need to save or finance for year two based on how much your housing allowance is. One thing for sure the cost of rentals is going up as I write and the HA is not and now seems as if we need the whole lot to get somewhere decent.


----------



## Andy17

seems to me that the main source of savings for us is through the HA and that we may have to trim our would likes to we can only afford. unfortunately we are not in the same boat as some of the mega bucks earners and it would definately be a case of not keeping up with the others. I think there are places that will satisfy our needs but it would still be nice to be able to say lets blow the whole allowance every year but then we would come home no better off then when we went out. Still this for us is THE ADVENTURE and I for one am looking forward to enjoying the experience. hope you are all still as excited as at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Andy17

Ok here we are again start of an other week tomorrow a week in which, hopefully, we all fly out, get hotel details and you all get to school on time, what day do you think the fateful email will arrive?


----------



## Andy17

Barleysugar has the email with flight tickets and visa, countdown has started


----------



## CherubGirl

I checked my email so far and nothing. No visa no ticket. I'm in the US and a few others the same thing. I know today marks the offical back to work and no ramadan and no eid, so I hope any minute now since orientation starts the 18th!


----------



## CherubGirl

Andy17 said:


> Barleysugar has the email with flight tickets and visa, countdown has started


did she get it today?

And about the HA, I def plan to stay UNDER budget, but if they do the loan thing for us ti pay in advance then they will be taking the max out every month until payback, right? Nothing to save for a while from HA!? I heard hotel apartments let you pay monthly which sounds easier.


----------



## Phil Hughes

Great news Andy! I'm still waiting on mine. Who are you flying with and what day?


----------



## Andy17

Phil Hughes said:


> Great news Andy! I'm still waiting on mine. Who are you flying with and what day?


Saturday @ 9:15 pm with Etihad from Gatwick to Dubai


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> did she get it today?
> 
> And about the HA, I def plan to stay UNDER budget, but if they do the loan thing for us ti pay in advance then they will be taking the max out every month until payback, right? Nothing to save for a while from HA!? I heard hotel apartments let you pay monthly which sounds easier.


yes arrived @11:30 our time. You are so right about the paying monthly and ease of budgeting pity most of the appartments and Villas are annual. we do not anticipate much in the way of real savings until mid way through year two.


----------



## Phil Hughes

Flight just been booked woo hoo! 09.15 on Saturday from Heathrow.


----------



## HelenEngineer

Just got my tickets through, fly from Newcastle on Friday!


----------



## CherubGirl

Are they working overtime? Still nothing.


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> Are they working overtime? Still nothing.


probably working on local time hope you get your tickets your today or is that tomorrow. but get them sometime you will


----------



## Andy17

good luck to everyone fot your journey out see you all there I hope


----------



## CherubGirl

I am here now in AD! About the housing: they give u a loan for a year, they take it out of your HA max every month, and u wont see your housing allowance again till its paid off--could be months or even a year. Something to keep in mind!


----------



## Andy17

CherubGirl said:


> I am here now in AD! About the housing: they give u a loan for a year, they take it out of your HA max every month, and u wont see your housing allowance again till its paid off--could be months or even a year. Something to keep in mind!


Glad you made it over hope you had a good first day. Barleysugar has told me about her time so I have a rough idea of things now we just need that bank account and somewhere to live happy hunting.


----------



## Angie DL

Hi, all.
I've applied to IAT and am looking for some information on it.
How are you enjoying your experience there?
Also, I'm flat broke so can you enlight me regarding the housing and relocation allowances? Are they given at once at the beginning of the contract? Are the flights provided by IAT or you must pay for them and they'll reimburse you later?
Regarding accommodation, I see that you were discussing the possibility of apartment hotels. What have you decided? What's best?

Can you also tell me how much does one person spends a month (without getting out much)? My aim is to save as much as I can.

I'm sorry for the millions of question and I thank you for your help.


----------



## Andy17

Angie DL said:


> Hi, all.
> I've applied to IAT and am looking for some information on it.
> How are you enjoying your experience there?
> Also, I'm flat broke so can you enlight me regarding the housing and relocation allowances? Are they given at once at the beginning of the contract? Are the flights provided by IAT or you must pay for them and they'll reimburse you later?
> Regarding accommodation, I see that you were discussing the possibility of apartment hotels. What have you decided? What's best?
> 
> Can you also tell me how much does one person spends a month (without getting out much)? My aim is to save as much as I can.
> 
> I'm sorry for the millions of question and I thank you for your help.


None of the teachers will be able to tell you much as they sign a contract that forbids them saying anything negitive about the school. It will depend on where you will be offered a job I can only tell you second hand about the femail campus in Abu Dhabi. They have lost a number of teachers who have returned home having had enough. The school is undergoing building work and this has caused a few problems. The initial outlay depends on wether you are on your own or bringing family. If on your own then you will only have to pay the 370AED for your ID card. If with family then the costs are a lot higher as you must pay for husband/childrens visas up front and claim back the cost some of which is not re-embersed. Apartment hotels are now not a good idea as IAT will not pay the housing allowance for them. ( this is to do with the new rules on attesting properties and having utilitie bills and not IAT's fault). The 20000 relocation is paid in your first week and only needs a bank account which you can get reasonably quickly. However you will need to budget about a quarter of that for agent fees. Flights here are provided with no cost to you unless you are bringing children. IAT pay for their flights but take the money back within the first couple of months from salary. You will not be able to find anywhere within the first 5 days so you should factor in a longer stay in the hotel. You can still get the rent loan for the first years rent. Hope this helps. On a more positive side the present intake are a good bunch of people so you will make friends quickly.


----------



## Angie DL

Thanks Andy!
That was very helpful indeed!
I was curious indeed about recruitment at this time of the year. It usually means something is wrong.
On the other hand, I've also had enough in my country, where it doesn't pays off. For my point of view, I'll have more of the same but at least I'll have a salary accordingly. And that is my only goal so far... to save a little.
I'm travelling alone (single, no children), so I think that will help...


----------



## Andy17

Angie DL said:


> Thanks Andy!
> That was very helpful indeed!
> I was curious indeed about recruitment at this time of the year. It usually means something is wrong.
> On the other hand, I've also had enough in my country, where it doesn't pays off. For my point of view, I'll have more of the same but at least I'll have a salary accordingly. And that is my only goal so far... to save a little.
> I'm travelling alone (single, no children), so I think that will help...


It will be as good as you make it. I would say the weather is a factor but I feel sure Portugal has more even weather however I like the warmth here. A lot of the teachers are in Marina square on Al Reem with a rent of about 90000AED for a one bed place so lifts to work are there if you can find one. Also taxis are easy to get and a cheap way of getting about. You can find cheaper places depending on what you will put up with. Another thing to think about is all the deposits you have to make. Landlord utilities to name but two Most landlords are asking about 5000AED and utilities is another 1000. I think the school has got a rolling recruitment programme as I doubt they have cought up on the people leaving in the last couple of weeks. Begs the question on why you would need constant recruiting but there we are. Most apartments are unfurnished so you will need to buy most things when you find somewhere but you will find cheap second hand stuff widely available. Do not worry about lack of communication from IAT, as they tend to let you know things when they have something to tell you. Rules change all the time so they tend not to commit until the last moment


----------



## Angie DL

Andy17 said:


> It will be as good as you make it. I would say the weather is a factor but I feel sure Portugal has more even weather however I like the warmth here. A lot of the teachers are in Marina square on Al Reem with a rent of about 90000AED for a one bed place so lifts to work are there if you can find one. Also taxis are easy to get and a cheap way of getting about. You can find cheaper places depending on what you will put up with. Another thing to think about is all the deposits you have to make. Landlord utilities to name but two Most landlords are asking about 5000AED and utilities is another 1000. I think the school has got a rolling recruitment programme as I doubt they have cought up on the people leaving in the last couple of weeks. Begs the question on why you would need constant recruiting but there we are. Most apartments are unfurnished so you will need to buy most things when you find somewhere but you will find cheap second hand stuff widely available. Do not worry about lack of communication from IAT, as they tend to let you know things when they have something to tell you. Rules change all the time so they tend not to commit until the last moment


From what I've been reading, at least there are also a lot of friendly expats! That's another pro! 

Let's see if I got the job first... 
Crossing my fingers...


----------



## Andy17

Angie DL said:


> From what I've been reading, at least there are also a lot of friendly expats! That's another pro!
> 
> Let's see if I got the job first...
> Crossing my fingers...


good luck


----------



## ExpatLibrarian

Hello all,
Glad that I found this forum. I have applied for a librarian job with IAT through Footprints Recruiting and have an interview this Friday. As you can imagine I have a ton of questions. It seems like it takes some time to do the paperwork so I am surprised they would be recruiting in November for January start - it really gives no time to get everything done! 
Since I am female I assume I will be working at a female school/college but have no idea of the fields of study offered by the female schools except for the Fatima Health Sciences campus - anyone know of any others?
Also, I guess there is no way to move our things there except what we can carry in our luggage - no moving/relocation assistance? I am living in a cramped apartment and rent a storage unit - was hoping to move all the stuff from the apartment to AD and move the stuff from storage into my current apartment.
I had a complete legal name change(first and last) a few years ago and I guess I need to provide those court documents especially since my college and grad school transcripts will be in my old name.
Also I am wondering if it would be possible to bring my pet parrot - my roommate can watch him but I really hope I can bring him with me.


----------



## CherubGirl

You can be placed anywhere boys or girls school. There is relocation assistance money. They recruit all year for various reasons including people who leave, quit or they fire.


----------



## ExpatLibrarian

I am blind in one eye since birth and wonder if this will disqualify me from getting a work permit - have been looking online and it says an eye exam is part of the medical exam in addition to blood test/chest x ray but I haven't been able to find the specific vision requirements.


----------



## CherubGirl

there is a retina or eye scan at immigration which is the extent of the eye "exam" they use it for ID purposes, i think u need to talk to some teachers WORKING at the school and with IAT to get a better idea of what you're getting into


----------



## ExpatLibrarian

How long did you have to hear from IAT for a formal job offer? I only got an email from Footprints saying 'I have followed up with IAT about the result of your interview' but didn't give any particulars or say I should start packing my bags yet. They also attached a guide to certify my documents and said 'You will have enough time to authenticate your documents before you leave'. Does this sound promising? Going nuts waiting and wondering if I should still be applying for other jobs(am collecting unemployment) or if I should start making lists of stuff to do before I leave...


----------



## Andy17

ExpatLibrarian said:


> How long did you have to hear from IAT for a formal job offer? I only got an email from Footprints saying 'I have followed up with IAT about the result of your interview' but didn't give any particulars or say I should start packing my bags yet. They also attached a guide to certify my documents and said 'You will have enough time to authenticate your documents before you leave'. Does this sound promising? Going nuts waiting and wondering if I should still be applying for other jobs(am collecting unemployment) or if I should start making lists of stuff to do before I leave...


Barleysugar was interviewed in the UK at the beginning of May for an August 17 start. She received an initial offer quite quickly but then had to wait for IAT to deal with security checks and visa applications before getting a confirmed offer. This takes time and information from IAT was pretty well non existant during the wait. The fact that you have been sent a guide for attesting your documents suggests that an offer may have been made so I would contact your agents to clarify that point. Until they have done the checks and got a visa for you the job could go so you might be advised to keep looking. Getting documents attested in the UK is fairly expensive and this is not refunded by IAT. I would suggest that if you are out of work at the moment it might be advisable to find out the timescale you need over there to get this job done and then wait for your offer before spending out on it, up to you of course. You will see from earlier posts on the thread what everyone went through but you will probably get a better idea from their facebook page, link is somewhere in the thread I think but if not yell and we can try and get you connected. Weather over here will be warmer then where you are now so there is at least one positive for coming out.


----------



## ExpatLibrarian

OK, good news!!

I got an initial offer from IAT in my inbox when I woke up this morning.
They want me to work at the female campus in Al Ain - I am assuming the Applied Technology High School and not the college.

I am concerned because they are asking for my BA transcripts(which I do not have in hand, it has been so long ago) and not my MLISc degree. They are offering a base salary of AED 13,496.00 per month which is the minimum I believe. I do not know why they are not considering my MLISc degree as my qualifying degree when I will be working as a Librarian and not a classroom teacher(although I may spend much of my time teaching Information Literacy - at this point I have no idea what I will be doing...) I also have 16 years experience as a college librarian and this does not seem to have been taken into account. 

I am also being offered an AED 7,424.00 monthly housing allowance which seems more than generous given that I do not need more than a 1BR apartment and on Dubizzle I am seeing 3BR places for well under that even including the agent's fee. Do we get to keep what we do not spend out of the HA?

Then there is the issue of transportation which is major since I will not be able to drive and need to rely on taxis, buses and maybe carpooling with other teachers/staff. I wish I can find the exact location of the school in relation to apartment buildings, malls etc. but even my reference librarian superpowers have failed me.

I am concerned that they are asking for my transcripts and other docs within 3 days. My application form, passport copy and photo are no problem, but since I do not have my BA transcripts in hand I needed to fax a transcript request to the University this morning. Their rush processing time is 2 days then it has to reach me which may take 5 business days since my University is in Hawaii and I am living in NY. Has this issue come up for anyone else?

Sorry for the novel, just have so many questions...Thanks again to Andy and everyone else. It is in the 20s F now so yes I am looking forward to that January sunshine...


----------



## Andy17

ExpatLibrarian said:


> OK, good news!!
> 
> I got an initial offer from IAT in my inbox when I woke up this morning.
> They want me to work at the female campus in Al Ain - I am assuming the Applied Technology High School and not the college.
> 
> I am concerned because they are asking for my BA transcripts(which I do not have in hand, it has been so long ago) and not my MLISc degree. They are offering a base salary of AED 13,496.00 per month which is the minimum I believe. I do not know why they are not considering my MLISc degree as my qualifying degree when I will be working as a Librarian and not a classroom teacher(although I may spend much of my time teaching Information Literacy - at this point I have no idea what I will be doing...) I also have 16 years experience as a college librarian and this does not seem to have been taken into account.
> 
> I am also being offered an AED 7,424.00 monthly housing allowance which seems more than generous given that I do not need more than a 1BR apartment and on Dubizzle I am seeing 3BR places for well under that even including the agent's fee. Do we get to keep what we do not spend out of the HA?
> 
> Then there is the issue of transportation which is major since I will not be able to drive and need to rely on taxis, buses and maybe carpooling with other teachers/staff. I wish I can find the exact location of the school in relation to apartment buildings, malls etc. but even my reference librarian superpowers have failed me.
> 
> I am concerned that they are asking for my transcripts and other docs within 3 days. My application form, passport copy and photo are no problem, but since I do not have my BA transcripts in hand I needed to fax a transcript request to the University this morning. Their rush processing time is 2 days then it has to reach me which may take 5 business days since my University is in Hawaii and I am living in NY. Has this issue come up for anyone else?
> 
> Sorry for the novel, just have so many questions...Thanks again to Andy and everyone else. It is in the 20s F now so yes I am looking forward to that January sunshine...


Sorry for the delay in coming back to you. congratulations on your first bit of good news. Since you are going to Al Ain there is not much I can help with, maybe someone else who went there may be able to offer constructive advice on locations. Your agent might have location details for the school ours did. With regard to the HA, yes you get to keep the balance but you may have seen the earlier comments on this issue and need to keep in mind that you will only get the IAT housing loan the first year so you have to find year two's rent at the beginning of year two ( years rent in advance on most properties over here). I would send them what you have and tell them the rest will follow. Doubt it will be the first time they have had that situation.


----------



## ExpatLibrarian

Thanks Andy for getting back to me, have gotten most of the issues I brought up sorted since I wrote my last message. I scanned and emailed all the docs requested except the transcripts, recruiter from IAT said no problem waiting for the transcripts. My University has already charged my credit card for the transcripts so I expect to have them in hand soon and will send them and ask about attestation. There is a courier service in Wash DC that handles it all from State to Embassy level for $125 and they say it will only take 2 weeks or so - seems fast compared to what I read and given it's the holiday season. I wonder if it is really possible that I will get everything in order within a month's time, especially security checks etc.... 

My tentative arrival date will be 10 January - had already bought a ticket to see my mom in Texas for New Year's, returning to NYC on the 5th and IAT said I could start on the 10th, I told them I could be there as early as the 8th if needed, will pack my bags and take care of all bank business etc. before I go to my mom's. Since I'm not a classroom teacher and usually the first few days/weeks of the term don't see heavy library usage I guess it's not vital that I be there on the 5th. Reading other threads I wonder if I will even have everything ready by the 10th... Interestingly though I start in January my contract does not end until July 2017 so 3.5 instead of 3 years.

Am reading up on Al Ain and while it seems like a nice green area with cheap housing I wonder if as a single person(although at 46 not big on the club/bar scene) I will be bored. I have a part time eBay business which has been my main hobby and will hate to give that up since I cannot sell from the UAE. Seems like transit will not be too big an issue according to the IAT recruiter and from what I have read - taxis and buses are much cheaper than here in NYC. One concern is once I land I am provided 5 days in a hotel and after that I need to pay for it from the settlement allowance but the cheapest hotel I have seen in Al Ain is around $88 USD. What have other people done?

Still feels like I am in limbo until I get the final offer, feel like I should even still be applying for local jobs since I am still collecting unemployment but obviously my heart isn't in it.


----------



## CherubGirl

Al Ain is a pretty place, very green and suitable for families. However, many singles live there, and you may have some social outlets. But it is built for families, as many residences are 2 bedrooms, etc. After the 5 days at the hotel you will have to pay it on your own or with the IAT relocation money. They choose the hotel you don't. But after the 5 days ur free to move to another hotel if finding housing looks like it will take a while. I really wish you the best in this. I know how it is to look for work and want to start over. I urge you to do as much research as you can before you come.




ExpatLibrarian said:


> Thanks Andy for getting back to me, have gotten most of the issues I brought up sorted since I wrote my last message. I scanned and emailed all the docs requested except the transcripts, recruiter from IAT said no problem waiting for the transcripts. My University has already charged my credit card for the transcripts so I expect to have them in hand soon and will send them and ask about attestation. There is a courier service in Wash DC that handles it all from State to Embassy level for $125 and they say it will only take 2 weeks or so - seems fast compared to what I read and given it's the holiday season. I wonder if it is really possible that I will get everything in order within a month's time, especially security checks etc....
> 
> My tentative arrival date will be 10 January - had already bought a ticket to see my mom in Texas for New Year's, returning to NYC on the 5th and IAT said I could start on the 10th, I told them I could be there as early as the 8th if needed, will pack my bags and take care of all bank business etc. before I go to my mom's. Since I'm not a classroom teacher and usually the first few days/weeks of the term don't see heavy library usage I guess it's not vital that I be there on the 5th. Reading other threads I wonder if I will even have everything ready by the 10th... Interestingly though I start in January my contract does not end until July 2017 so 3.5 instead of 3 years.
> 
> Am reading up on Al Ain and while it seems like a nice green area with cheap housing I wonder if as a single person(although at 46 not big on the club/bar scene) I will be bored. I have a part time eBay business which has been my main hobby and will hate to give that up since I cannot sell from the UAE. Seems like transit will not be too big an issue according to the IAT recruiter and from what I have read - taxis and buses are much cheaper than here in NYC. One concern is once I land I am provided 5 days in a hotel and after that I need to pay for it from the settlement allowance but the cheapest hotel I have seen in Al Ain is around $88 USD. What have other people done?
> 
> Still feels like I am in limbo until I get the final offer, feel like I should even still be applying for local jobs since I am still collecting unemployment but obviously my heart isn't in it.


----------



## Andy17

ExpatLibrarian said:


> Thanks Andy for getting back to me, have gotten most of the issues I brought up sorted since I wrote my last message. I scanned and emailed all the docs requested except the transcripts, recruiter from IAT said no problem waiting for the transcripts. My University has already charged my credit card for the transcripts so I expect to have them in hand soon and will send them and ask about attestation. There is a courier service in Wash DC that handles it all from State to Embassy level for $125 and they say it will only take 2 weeks or so - seems fast compared to what I read and given it's the holiday season. I wonder if it is really possible that I will get everything in order within a month's time, especially security checks etc....
> 
> My tentative arrival date will be 10 January - had already bought a ticket to see my mom in Texas for New Year's, returning to NYC on the 5th and IAT said I could start on the 10th, I told them I could be there as early as the 8th if needed, will pack my bags and take care of all bank business etc. before I go to my mom's. Since I'm not a classroom teacher and usually the first few days/weeks of the term don't see heavy library usage I guess it's not vital that I be there on the 5th. Reading other threads I wonder if I will even have everything ready by the 10th... Interestingly though I start in January my contract does not end until July 2017 so 3.5 instead of 3 years.
> 
> Am reading up on Al Ain and while it seems like a nice green area with cheap housing I wonder if as a single person(although at 46 not big on the club/bar scene) I will be bored. I have a part time eBay business which has been my main hobby and will hate to give that up since I cannot sell from the UAE. Seems like transit will not be too big an issue according to the IAT recruiter and from what I have read - taxis and buses are much cheaper than here in NYC. One concern is once I land I am provided 5 days in a hotel and after that I need to pay for it from the settlement allowance but the cheapest hotel I have seen in Al Ain is around $88 USD. What have other people done?
> 
> Still feels like I am in limbo until I get the final offer, feel like I should even still be applying for local jobs since I am still collecting unemployment but obviously my heart isn't in it.


 As a rough guide we arrived in Abu Dhabi on 16 August and did not get into our appartment until 08 september. there were holdups as IAT seemed to have a problem handling 19 new arrivals most of whom took up the housing loan. If there are only a few new people joining in your batch things might get done quicker. You should budget half your relocation money for setting up a new place with agents fees, deposits and utillies. if you do it cheaper great.
IAT extended the hotel stay to 10 days for most of us and paid the rest of the hotel costs up front however they took back the costs in the first full months salary. If you have been told to use your own money for the hotel make sure you have spare capacity on your credit card as it took us a week to get the relocation cheque into the new bank account and a bit longer to get access to the money. It may be adviseable to invest in a VPN for your computer before you come out if you want to continue full net access and streaming from home, but thats up to you. Most hotels have internet access but there can be a gap when you get your own place. Everything over here works on mobile phones and you may want to get yourself a sim card as a priority when you arrive as you will be asked for your mobile number whenever you buy or do anything. Hope this helps


----------



## CherubGirl

i want to cosign the mobile phone! make sure it is unlocked and as soon as u get off the plane there is a du or estilat mobile counter, sign up and get a sim card for your phone.


----------



## ExpatLibrarian

Andy17 said:


> As a rough guide we arrived in Abu Dhabi on 16 August and did not get into our appartment until 08 september. there were holdups as IAT seemed to have a problem handling 19 new arrivals most of whom took up the housing loan. If there are only a few new people joining in your batch things might get done quicker. You should budget half your relocation money for setting up a new place with agents fees, deposits and utillies. if you do it cheaper great.
> IAT extended the hotel stay to 10 days for most of us and paid the rest of the hotel costs up front however they took back the costs in the first full months salary. If you have been told to use your own money for the hotel make sure you have spare capacity on your credit card as it took us a week to get the relocation cheque into the new bank account and a bit longer to get access to the money. It may be adviseable to invest in a VPN for your computer before you come out if you want to continue full net access and streaming from home, but thats up to you. Most hotels have internet access but there can be a gap when you get your own place. Everything over here works on mobile phones and you may want to get yourself a sim card as a priority when you arrive as you will be asked for your mobile number whenever you buy or do anything. Hope this helps


Thanks again for the advice - luckily I do have an AmEx card with a large credit line(and interest free until August '14!):happy: that I can use for initial expenses, also will be arriving with a fair amount in savings, just wish there were some cheaper hotels in Al Ain. There are some across the border in Oman(Al Buraimi?) which are around $50ish but I imagine I would not get reimbursed for staying 'over the border'.

Will I be able to get a SIM card with only a work visa(I assume I will be arriving with this?) and no UAE ID?

Transcripts arrived yesterday and I scanned and emailed them to the IAT recruiter today - one more thing done. After you had sent your transcripts, application forms, passport copy, etc. how long did it take IAT to send you the final offer and contract?

I have seen other sites and posts mentioning VPNs - want to have access to Netflix, Youtube etc - so this is something I need to set up before I leave the US?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## ExpatLibrarian

CherubGirl said:


> i want to cosign the mobile phone! make sure it is unlocked and as soon as u get off the plane there is a du or estilat mobile counter, sign up and get a sim card for your phone.


Thanks, there are plenty of mobile stores in my neighborhood where I can get it unlocked, guess I will do this the day before I leave. Glad to hear I can get my phone set up as soon as I arrive. Any other tips for when I first get there? What were your first impressions? Am so excited but it doesn't really feel real until I have an arrival date and work visa...


----------



## Andy17

ExpatLibrarian said:


> Thanks again for the advice - luckily I do have an AmEx card with a large credit line(and interest free until August '14!):happy: that I can use for initial expenses, also will be arriving with a fair amount in savings, just wish there were some cheaper hotels in Al Ain. There are some across the border in Oman(Al Buraimi?) which are around $50ish but I imagine I would not get reimbursed for staying 'over the border'.
> 
> Will I be able to get a SIM card with only a work visa(I assume I will be arriving with this?) and no UAE ID?
> 
> Transcripts arrived yesterday and I scanned and emailed them to the IAT recruiter today - one more thing done. After you had sent your transcripts, application forms, passport copy, etc. how long did it take IAT to send you the final offer and contract?
> 
> I have seen other sites and posts mentioning VPNs - want to have access to Netflix, Youtube etc - so this is something I need to set up before I leave the US?
> 
> Thanks again!!!


You will need to organise the VPN before you come and it would be adviseable to tell the provider that you are relocating so that when you get here it works. Ours was blocked as they thought someone was hacking it and it took a while to sort out. You would not be able to live in Oman. When you get here the school pro will be organising your residencey visa and until it is done you will not be able to leave the country as it screws up the process. The only general advice is make sure you bring what they call suitable clothing for work. Difficult to say how long it will take for your final offer to come through. depends on how quickly they do the security checks and get a work permit visa for you. I think it was about a month between Barleysugar's two offers. Your contract does not get finalised until you get here and get processed but unless you have some medical problem that gets you kicked out of the country there is nothing to worrey about.


----------



## ExpatLibrarian

Thanks again for the advice, Andy. I guess at this point I just need to sit tight and trust that everything will go smoothly. I had a job interview this afternoon but would not want to take this local job unless the IAT job falls through - it is a 2 year college which might lose its accreditation.

What guidelines if any did you receive re suitable work attire? I have worn salwar kameez to work for over 10 years at the last college I worked at(in NY) and have only received compliments - since there is such a large S. Asian population I imagine they would be acceptable at a school in the UAE as well? The only issue I see is maybe most of them have half sleeves and I have seen some people saying sleeves should be below the elbow? I have some 3/4 sleeve but most are half sleeve, guess I could wear a cardigan if it's an issue. Are sandals with a back strap acceptable for women? 

How is the work environment so far? Are the administrators supportive?


----------



## CherubGirl

You may or may not have to wear an abaya depending on what school you are at. Anything that is loose and covers most of arm should be okay. As for as admin and support, there are no advocates for Western teachers if that is what you mean, every school is different, but it is very clear that the teachers are the workers.




ExpatLibrarian said:


> Thanks again for the advice, Andy. I guess at this point I just need to sit tight and trust that everything will go smoothly. I had a job interview this afternoon but would not want to take this local job unless the IAT job falls through - it is a 2 year college which might lose its accreditation.
> 
> What guidelines if any did you receive re suitable work attire? I have worn salwar kameez to work for over 10 years at the last college I worked at(in NY) and have only received compliments - since there is such a large S. Asian population I imagine they would be acceptable at a school in the UAE as well? The only issue I see is maybe most of them have half sleeves and I have seen some people saying sleeves should be below the elbow? I have some 3/4 sleeve but most are half sleeve, guess I could wear a cardigan if it's an issue. Are sandals with a back strap acceptable for women?
> 
> How is the work environment so far? Are the administrators supportive?


----------



## Andy17

ExpatLibrarian said:


> Thanks again for the advice, Andy. I guess at this point I just need to sit tight and trust that everything will go smoothly. I had a job interview this afternoon but would not want to take this local job unless the IAT job falls through - it is a 2 year college which might lose its accreditation.
> 
> What guidelines if any did you receive re suitable work attire? I have worn salwar kameez to work for over 10 years at the last college I worked at(in NY) and have only received compliments - since there is such a large S. Asian population I imagine they would be acceptable at a school in the UAE as well? The only issue I see is maybe most of them have half sleeves and I have seen some people saying sleeves should be below the elbow? I have some 3/4 sleeve but most are half sleeve, guess I could wear a cardigan if it's an issue. Are sandals with a back strap acceptable for women?
> 
> How is the work environment so far? Are the administrators supportive?


No idea what salwar Kameez looks like but in general 3/4 sleeve with high neck line are the norm, with trousers acceptable or skirts below the knee. They give you the low down when you arrive but we have not found many suitable clothes in the malls, ( probably not looking in the right place but still exploring). Your colleagues are likely to be a friendly bunch, we went out to carols in the desert with a group from Barleysugar's school and had a very nice evening. Do not Know what the admin side is like for Al Ain so you will hopefully find them supportive. One does not tend to get answers to multiple questions so best to ask 1 thing at a time and if they want to answer they will. No reply is quite common so do not think its you. Barleysugar has been wearing sandles since she got here with no complaint so far. When you get your final offer or shortly after you will get sent some advice about the do's and don'ts so sit back and enjoy the calm. O maybe not so calm with the attesting of docs over the christmas period still unless you have a bad hidden past you should hear realitively soon as they want you out here in January. Do not sweat on flight details they tend to arrive in the week leading up to your starting date and tend to be for a couple of days before you are due to report in. Some have found that a bit of pressure gets results, so you could always try your agent with the idear of a job offer locally and a need to have a decision from IAT and see how that runs, difficult line to walk though as you do not want to put them off. good luck with it all anyway.


----------



## ExpatLibrarian

CherubGirl said:


> You may or may not have to wear an abaya depending on what school you are at. Anything that is loose and covers most of arm should be okay. As for as admin and support, there are no advocates for Western teachers if that is what you mean, every school is different, but it is very clear that the teachers are the workers.


Interesting, I was under the impression that Emiratis do not like expats to wear local dress, maybe that is more so for men than for women?

I guess maybe I should explain what I mean by support... I will be working as a librarian, that is my job title, 'Librarian', but I have never seen a job description and even the recruiter has no idea whether I will be the solo librarian at the school or if I will be working as part of a team. I have done just about everything you can imagine having to do with running a library but my cataloging/tech service skills are kinda weak since we had a full time Tech Services librarian at my last job ...so I am really hoping they don't expect me to single-handedly run the library from day 1 down to cataloging the whole collection, managing the computer system, etc. It's definitely something I could do but don't expect me to have everything up and running in 2 months, there would be a learning curve. I really have no idea what they are expecting of me though from what little I have found seems like they put a high emphasis on teaching/information literacy and that is something I excel at. Hopefully I am overthinking this as usual and I will figure it all out when I start work.

I guess I read how we are on probation for the first year and the thought of being booted after arranging an apartment, buying furniture, paying 1 year's lease in advance, tying up loose ends here, etc. etc. is very scary when they are not stating their expectations up front and giving a clear job description. On ESL Cafe I have heard some horror stories about IAT/ADVETI but they are from a few years ago, maybe the situation is better now.


----------



## CherubGirl

I think at this point you need to consider the good and bad. I did. I read the worst stories and the best, and made my decision. I wont be surprised if you are the only librarian. In my school there is only one. Im sure the cataologing and stuff is done but you may have to maintain. You can ask for a job description, but you may not get an answer right away. Emails to them have to be short, clear, with very specific questions. 

There is a 6 month probation, and they have every right to boot anyone who causes trouble or a student complains about. The students hold lots of power here which is new to me because I come from a place where the teachers essentially hold the power. Please keep that in mind when you seek housing. I never understood why some people give up all they had to take this kind of gamble. If you are still here after a year, then everything is an option.





ExpatLibrarian said:


> Interesting, I was under the impression that Emiratis do not like expats to wear local dress, maybe that is more so for men than for women?
> 
> I guess maybe I should explain what I mean by support... I will be working as a librarian, that is my job title, 'Librarian', but I have never seen a job description and even the recruiter has no idea whether I will be the solo librarian at the school or if I will be working as part of a team. I have done just about everything you can imagine having to do with running a library but my cataloging/tech service skills are kinda weak since we had a full time Tech Services librarian at my last job ...so I am really hoping they don't expect me to single-handedly run the library from day 1 down to cataloging the whole collection, managing the computer system, etc. It's definitely something I could do but don't expect me to have everything up and running in 2 months, there would be a learning curve. I really have no idea what they are expecting of me though from what little I have found seems like they put a high emphasis on teaching/information literacy and that is something I excel at. Hopefully I am overthinking this as usual and I will figure it all out when I start work.
> 
> I guess I read how we are on probation for the first year and the thought of being booted after arranging an apartment, buying furniture, paying 1 year's lease in advance, tying up loose ends here, etc. etc. is very scary when they are not stating their expectations up front and giving a clear job description. On ESL Cafe I have heard some horror stories about IAT/ADVETI but they are from a few years ago, maybe the situation is better now.


----------



## ExpatLibrarian

CherubGirl said:


> I think at this point you need to consider the good and bad. I did. I read the worst stories and the best, and made my decision. I wont be surprised if you are the only librarian. In my school there is only one. Im sure the cataologing and stuff is done but you may have to maintain. You can ask for a job description, but you may not get an answer right away. Emails to them have to be short, clear, with very specific questions.
> 
> There is a 6 month probation, and they have every right to boot anyone who causes trouble or a student complains about. The students hold lots of power here which is new to me because I come from a place where the teachers essentially hold the power. Please keep that in mind when you seek housing. I never understood why some people give up all they had to take this kind of gamble. If you are still here after a year, then everything is an option.


I'm taking this sort of gamble because at this point I don't have much to lose - not finding any library jobs here, not really qualified to do much else and this is a great opportunity. I've done the whole 'pros and cons' list and see more reasons to go than to stay home and continue my dismal job search. Certainly my standard of living in Al Ain will be higher than here in NYC. I lived in Italy and taught English 20 years ago so this will not be my first experience living in a foreign country. At my old job (private 4 year college) the students held a lot of power too so I guess I have some idea of what I'm getting into. Guess I'll just relax and take everything one day at a time and do my best. I just wish they'd make me the final offer so I knew when I would be going and could stop feeling like I am limbo....


----------



## Cee20

*Interview & Expectations*

Ive read Helen engineers thread all 26 pages of them :-( took sometime to read between the banter.

I have been offered an Interview at IAT this weekenf ro Teacher of PE poss head of PE and I was wonderinh what the general feeling about IAT is.

Ive taught in UK for over 13yrs and fancy a change of lfestyle and scenery- abu dhabi seems a great place to try.

Poss start dates of August 2013.

Questions I have many, some have been answered  but not sure i fully understand them all.

What is the interview process like ? What the test?

Do I ask about remumeration at interview?

What curriculm do they follow?

Im presuming it will be a female campus ill be teaching at 

Where is the nearest UK based school as I will be coming along with my 11 year old son.

Do husbands come along and can he get a job out there too?

Will i get the full allowance for the housing and education? Will it be up to us how we spend / save the short fall?

Do you get a car fee ?

How much do ultilies costs?

What the average food bill?

How much does the costs for internet ?

How much TV costs if anything as UK you have to pay?

Where the nearest gym facility and how much does that cost ?

Where is the best place to look for accomadation for familes?

Whats the best school for Uk curriculum? neat IAT facilities

Do school offer after school sports clubs, do they run regular training sessions for football age 11.

How much does it costs to hire a car and any deposits need to be paid? does that include insurance?

How much is house insurance building and content ?Wjat about phone contracts we have in UK can they be changed to UAE or would we need to change SIM


Should i negociate the teaching salary ?

I see they run a hybird of USA curriuclum does anyone know what the PE one is like as it seems totally different from UK

Are all flight paid for on the way out and annually to get back home?

If you can answer of these that would be great


----------



## ExpatLibrarian

I'm still waiting for my ticket and entry permit, supposed to leave in 2 days but who knows at this point....

I cannot answer all of your questions(especially since I haven't even left the US yet) but will try to answer your questions about the interview.

The interview is very short by US standards, only about 20 minutes and the recruiter said that's standard. I am a librarian so my duties are different from those of a classroom teacher but they asked me about my education and work history and what activities I would do with the kids(information literacy). I had taught English in Italy before and I think they were impressed by that, if you have any previous experience teaching or living overseas mention it as it shows flexibility and adaptability.

I have learned a lot through reading blogs written by other ADEC/IAT teachers who have been through the same process - google 'ADEC teacher blogs' or 'Abu Dhabi teacher blogs'. There is also a video on YT put out by Teachaway meant to prepare you for the ADEC interview but it is meant more for English teachers - still it is very helpful.

As far as your specific questions regarding gyms, etc. wait until you know what area you will be living in - you could be in AD, Al Ain, or al-Gharbia.


----------



## Andy17

Cee20 said:


> Ive read Helen engineers thread all 26 pages of them :-( took sometime to read between the banter.
> 
> I have been offered an Interview at IAT this weekenf ro Teacher of PE poss head of PE and I was wonderinh what the general feeling about IAT is.
> 
> Ive taught in UK for over 13yrs and fancy a change of lfestyle and scenery- abu dhabi seems a great place to try.
> 
> Poss start dates of August 2013.
> 
> Questions I have many, some have been answered  but not sure i fully understand them all.
> 
> What is the interview process like ? What the test?
> 
> Do I ask about remumeration at interview?
> 
> What curriculm do they follow?
> 
> Im presuming it will be a female campus ill be teaching at
> 
> Where is the nearest UK based school as I will be coming along with my 11 year old son. This will depend on where you are based.
> 
> Do husbands come along and can he get a job out there too? yes you can sponsor both your husband and son, not easy for husband to get a job but not impossible depends on what he does and if he has a degree as pay for non degree holders tends to be poor.
> 
> Will i get the full allowance for the housing and education? Will it be up to us how we spend / save the short fall? Yes to housing they seem to be paying actual costs for education allowance
> 
> Do you get a car fee ? No
> 
> How much do ultilies costs? not as expensive as UK
> 
> What the average food bill? Depends how high you want to live but we find things affordable.
> 
> How much does the costs for internet ? High, but depends on your package. we have the highest at about £100 a month which gives us the speed needed to have hangout contact with our 3 Kids in the UK who all live in different places
> 
> How much TV costs if anything as UK you have to pay? Again depends on your package but concensus is its not worth having, Better to get a good VPN before you come then doenload or stream uk tv.
> 
> Where the nearest gym facility and how much does that cost ? Some appartment blocks have their own Gyms and pools which are part of the deal when you live there otherwise most malls have a gym butwe think they are expensive.
> 
> Where is the best place to look for accomadation for familes? Again until you know where they want you to work this one has to wait.
> 
> Whats the best school for Uk curriculum? neat IAT facilities as per last question
> 
> Do school offer after school sports clubs, do they run regular training sessions for football age 11. Have not heard of this but if you look back over some of the past posts you will find threads that discuss this
> 
> How much does it costs to hire a car and any deposits need to be paid? does that include insurance? Ranges depending on make, we have a misubishi Lancer at about 2000AED with full insurance
> 
> How much is house insurance building and content ?Wjat about phone contracts we have in UK can they be changed to UAE or would we need to change SIM No idea on Insurance, building is the landlords problem and we feel no need to insure contents. you need to change your sim to a local number as soon as you get here, best to check with your UK provided for service here but my Uk contract is ticking over on hold till it finishes in August when I will probably cancel it as use out here is to expensive.
> 
> 
> Should i negociate the teaching salary ?
> 
> I see they run a hybird of USA curriuclum does anyone know what the PE one is like as it seems totally different from UK
> 
> Are all flight paid for on the way out and annually to get back home? Flights are paid for you and your husband but as I understand it you have to pay for your son's ticket. worth checking with IAT.
> 
> If you can answer of these that would be great


 I have answered what I can hope it helps.


----------



## ExpatLibrarian

I arrived 2 days ago - jetlagged and can't sleep.
I got the e-ticket in my maibox on Friday and was shocked - assumed I wouldn't hear anything before Saturday night at the very earliest. I flew from NY to Dubai airport and was driven straight to Al Ain. Went to the school yesterday - the students seem very quiet, motivated and well-behaved, contrary to some of the horror stories I've read. In addition to running the library I will be teaching one English class which surprises me because I have no TEFL certification at all - the VP said I could work towards qualification while on the job but I have no idea of what that entails. I do have some teaching experience under my belt, both TEFL and information literacy.

IAT is paying for 10 nights at the hotel - hope I will find a place quickly since this hotel is expensive. I am going for my medical today, also believe I am going to AD for orientation. Got my iPhone set up and called home last night.

As for the dress code, have received some mixed signals. The VP(expat) is cool with my wearing salwar kameez, and she is my boss. As stated in the dress code agreement which I signed, the principal/VP is in charge of dress code, 'with HR input'. The HR person is Emirati and I don't think she is cool with it, especially after I have settled in. She wants everyone(at least the teaching staff) to dress 'formal' and not 'traditional'. Oy. As I always say, if I wanted to wear an interview suit every day to work, I would have gone to law school so I could make real money. I think she said I could continue to wear SKs since I am technically non-instructional staff, but wear 'formal' attire for teaching. I went to the Al Ain Mall yesterday and couldn't find anything appropriate. Had a nice time eating Iranian food and watching the kids ice skating though.


----------



## Cee20

*Job offer*

I've been offered a job today waiting to hear what and how much !!! 

Although I'm from UK to teach PE need to find out what I need to wear out there, also looking at international schools, but is hear the £ is not that good. What IAT like .


----------



## JazHoliday

*Initial offer*

Hello everyone,

My Husband has just been offered a Job with IAT male campus,

if any one could forward any information on working there this would be a great help.

we currently are both working in the same school and are very happy but we like to move around every few years, they sent us an official offer and now we are waiting but we would really like to speak with people who have been through the process or people who are working there.

Thanks


----------



## CherubGirl

what is the name of the school?


----------



## JazHoliday

Institute of applied technology Abu Dhabi Male Campus


----------



## Andy17

JazHoliday said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My Husband has just been offered a Job with IAT male campus,
> 
> if any one could forward any information on working there this would be a great help.
> 
> we currently are both working in the same school and are very happy but we like to move around every few years, they sent us an official offer and now we are waiting but we would really like to speak with people who have been through the process or people who are working there.
> 
> Thanks


when you have done 5 posts you are able to pm people, and you might want to try a pm to phil hughs, see earlier posts for his details, as he was going to IAT male campus.


----------



## CherubGirl

well it sounds like they havent assigned him a school yet



JazHoliday said:


> Institute of applied technology Abu Dhabi Male Campus


----------



## JazHoliday

any one that is working for IAT can you fill us in how is your experience so far with them even if you are at a different campus 

do you regret the move? was everything as they said it would be with salary and benefits package ?

are the staff treated correctly?

what hours do you work?

we have sent them lots of questions but its seems to be the same as spain were no one has answers 

our alarm bells are ringing due to the high staff turn over that they have? is this true?

really appreciate all the return comments thanks


----------



## CherubGirl

they will get back to you when they have something to say they have no school for him yet or will give him a school about a week or so before departure....they have to see how many runners there are compared to new teachers coming in, and IAT is changing now so things are moving slow, i always tell people have more than 1 option, if this is all ya got u have no choice but to wait it out


----------



## JazHoliday

they have given him a school, Institute of Applied Technology - Home


----------



## CherubGirl

thats not a school its a company that owns many schools throught the emirates all he knows that he is in abu dhabi at a boys campus there are several


----------



## JazHoliday

Right ok thank you, are you currently working for the same company


----------



## amarsh1988

Hi

Im being interviewed for the Iat so any information you find would be great! Looking like I may be going to the Abu Dhabi campus if successful. Please let me know what you find out as its hard to find a review on the place. Is it good? Is it bad? No one seems to know.


----------



## Andy17

amarsh1988 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im being interviewed for the Iat so any information you find would be great! Looking like I may be going to the Abu Dhabi campus if successful. Please let me know what you find out as its hard to find a review on the place. Is it good? Is it bad? No one seems to know.


 Very few of the teachers who started this thread still comment on it. When they signed their contracts they agreed to say nothing negitive about the school so most of them have nothing to say now, you may make any inference you like from that that you want to and you will probably be right. Having said that it can be really good over here so you will need to decide on wether you want an adventure or not. You will need to be prepared for a large cash outflow to start with as most of the start up expenses we had were not repaid. Document attesting, attending the interview ect.


----------



## amarsh1988

Hi Andy17

Thanks for the information !! I am looking for an adventure but at the same time im wanting to enjoy my work. Didn't realise people where banned from giving opinions! Anybody else in a similar position to me?


----------



## DavidFontaine

amarsh1988 said:


> Hi Andy17
> 
> Thanks for the information !! I am looking for an adventure but at the same time im wanting to enjoy my work. Didn't realise people where banned from giving opinions! Anybody else in a similar position to me?


Even if you're successful, don't hand your notice in just yet. This school interview before jobs are even available, and they don't seem too open about that fact. Even if you're successful no positions may arise and it might amount to nothing. Keep looking elsewhere in the meantime


----------



## CherubGirl

Good advice def keep looking.


----------



## Andy17

for all those starting the recruitment hassel this year read and have doubts


----------



## umlelloucha

Can you be less cryptic please? That's where I am at the moment so any information would be gratefully received.


----------



## Andy17

umlelloucha said:


> Can you be less cryptic please? That's where I am at the moment so any information would be gratefully received.


Difficult to be to concise as this thread is not secure. Sufficient to say a lot of teachers at the school are not happy with their working conditions. The management style appears to be abraisive and confrontational rather then supportive. most of the teachers from England are used to a more advanced form of teaching then the system that operates here and consquently find themselves at odds with the management grades who are mostly from arabic speaking countrys. The girl's English is not adequate as yet for the lessons and they therefore have problems in the tests which are frequent. Be advised that their poor results will be your fault and your performance will be judged on that. On the other hand if you can put up with the bad vibes during the day the lifestyle out here can be very pleasant and you could have a good time outside the school. Only you can decide what you are prepared to put up with to have a lifetime experience. The only advice is do not burn all your boats at home because if things do not work out for you then you may be going back in a years time.


----------



## umlelloucha

Thanks for that, I have an upcoming interview, so lets see where I get with that first!


----------



## aishali

Hi! I have accepted a contract with IAT Abu Dhahbi female campus at the directorate HQ. I am desperately searching for information on what it is like to work there? What type of clothing is permissible? I am accustomed to wearing shirts and trousers would that be okay for women? Also I have been doing research on housing - many agents require the fee in advance plus their agency fee - do IAT pay the annual in advance plus the agency fee or will they just cover the rental charge?

I have emailed IAT to ask if I could speak to a current staff member for some advice during my settling in period but have not had a response...this is concerning me a little, as I am moving my whole family (husband and three boys) with me.

I'd appreciate any responses to the issues I have raised above


----------



## umlelloucha

Dear Aishali,
I have also accepted a position for the Ajman campus and hope to move out to Sharjah with my husband, three boys and 3 girls..... I believe IAT will pay your housing costs upfront and then deduct it from your monthly allowance until it is paid off. Where abouts in Leicester are you? I have asked about the school fees as my provisional contract speciifies 2 children but I want to use it for more than that. I haven't heard back yet. Have you had your confirmed contract yet?
regards


----------



## aishali

*IAT August starters*



HelenEngineer said:


> IAT people who interviewed me were lovely and I haven't heard or seen anything bad about the place.



Hi! Helen which city have you been placed for at IAT? I have just signed and sent back my contract of employment with the female campus in Abu Dhabi and would e nice to get in touch with someone who is going to start there in August 2014 too. Whilst I am a Muslim, I am from a family where three generations have been born and bread in the UK, my parents are very open minded so I have led a very western style of Life...so I am a little apprehensive...on what to expect.


----------



## aishali

Hi! Helen are you still working for IAT, I have just signed a contract with the female campus in Abu Dhabi...just wondering where you were based as it would be pleasant to make a contact and get some tips on what to expect. I am from a family of 3 generations born and bread in the UK and have led a very western style of life. Little apprehensive of the expectations.


----------



## Man4you

aishali said:


> Hi! Helen are you still working for IAT, I have just signed a contract with the female campus in Abu Dhabi...just wondering where you were based as it would be pleasant to make a contact and get some tips on what to expect. I am from a family of 3 generations born and bread in the UK and have led a very western style of life. Little apprehensive of the expectations.


Hi Aisha .. I have applied to IAT but they took long time to process my visa so I have another contract . Can we communicate


----------



## aishali

umlelloucha said:


> Dear Aishali,
> I have also accepted a position for the Ajman campus and hope to move out to Sharjah with my husband, three boys and 3 girls..... I believe IAT will pay your housing costs upfront and then deduct it from your monthly allowance until it is paid off. Where abouts in Leicester are you? I have asked about the school fees as my provisional contract speciifies 2 children but I want to use it for more than that. I haven't heard back yet. Have you had your confirmed contract yet?
> regards


Yes I have had my confirmation contract, just a bit nervous after reading Man4you post....I am supposed to start work on the 17th August and haven't had information on my tickets yet. Though we have sold our home and both resigned. Education fees SHOULD be according to the number of children you have as long as they are in compulsory education.


----------



## aishali

amarsh1988 said:


> Hi Andy17
> 
> Thanks for the information !! I am looking for an adventure but at the same time im wanting to enjoy my work. Didn't realise people where banned from giving opinions! Anybody else in a similar position to me?


Hi! How did you do in the interview, were you selected - I have been selected for the AD Female campus and looking for people who maybe going there also.


----------



## Man4you

I have no confidence in them .. after 6 months if recruitment process and job offer . No response I made a contract with other sector


----------



## aishali

other sector? sorry did you get another option and would you mind me asking was your interview through TEACH AWAY?


----------



## Man4you

The interviewed me and sent me job offer and sent all papers and I passed the clearence .. everything and then stop e mailing me .. no yes no no answer ! So i found another job in private sector ..thats all


----------



## aishali

Man4you said:


> The interviewed me and sent me job offer and sent all papers and I passed the clearence .. everything and then stop e mailing me .. no yes no no answer ! So i found another job in private sector ..thats all


Thank you for the honest information.


----------



## SALibrarian

Hi
Anybody who is going to work in IAT Abu Dhabi male Secondary school, starting date 17 Aug 2014?
Anybody who is already working there?
Is the campus in Mohammed bin Zayed city?


----------



## Tennis101

*nervous.....*

Hi Guys 
is anyone starting at IAT this fall?
Would love to chat with anyone who can share some advice.:confused2:


----------



## steveheave

Hi guys New to the forum. Anyone currently working or knows about the working hours in IAT schools? I'm a teacher from UK going there. How are the holidays? Is it similar to UK such as half terms and easter. I know students get a bunch of holidays but is that same for teachers?


----------



## zkm1223

Hi guys,

I have just had an interview with IAT and am waiting for their response. I just thought I'd ask how its been for you guys over there?

How is it working for IAT?
What are the hours like?
What are the other staff and student behavior like?

Thanks,

Zakar


----------



## MrsConnolly

aishali said:


> Hi! I have accepted a contract with IAT Abu Dhahbi female campus at the directorate HQ. I am desperately searching for information on what it is like to work there? What type of clothing is permissible? I am accustomed to wearing shirts and trousers would that be okay for women? Also I have been doing research on housing - many agents require the fee in advance plus their agency fee - do IAT pay the annual in advance plus the agency fee or will they just cover the rental charge?
> 
> I have emailed IAT to ask if I could speak to a current staff member for some advice during my settling in period but have not had a response...this is concerning me a little, as I am moving my whole family (husband and three boys) with me.
> 
> I'd appreciate any responses to the issues I have raised above


Hi Aishali I am currently looking at making the move with my 3 kids...just wondering how you fared out? I have 2 offers, 1 from ADEC and 1 from IAT. I am trying to decide what to do! How have you found settling in with the kids?


----------



## steveheave

Mrs connnolly 

ADEC do not pay kids school fees so consider that. What are you going to teach?


----------



## jk8

It seems as though I'm in the same boat as many others here - trying to find out about the IAT working conditions. Have any of you guys who have interviewed lately uncovered anything? I'm going to try a few PMs through this forum when I get enough posts to activate that feature!


----------



## Jimmyjoe

I am looking for more or less the same information. I have recently received an initial offer. How long does it take before one is given the final offer/contract? Please help with information. I have to honour my notice period with my current employer.


----------



## gabeszusa

Hi,

Have received an initial offer on the 20th of April,they have been asked my references on the following day, now I just dont know how long its gonna take to receive the final contract,
Anyone have experience in this case?

Thanks
Gabeszusa


----------



## gabeszusa

Anyone who received initial contract this year so far?


----------



## geordietrout

*deafening silence*

once the big day comes this thread goes very quiet. can Helenengineering or someone from the original thread please direct message me with feedback?


----------

